# DSP's Thanksgiving Day Victimhood 2018



## Haunter (Nov 18, 2018)

In John and Howard's 2015 response to Phil's defamatory video, John noted Phil's strange animosity for Thanksgiving:

"... It's a video he puts out on Thanksgiving Day, which I don't really understand. And last year Thanksgiving, he decided to un-follow me... So something with Thanksgiving..." Howard adds, "He un-followed both of us, and there was no real rhyme or reason to it..."

I dunno what troubles were created for Thanksgiving 2016, but it was Thanksgiving 2017 that he chose to "reveal what's been going on behind-the-scenes": his massive tax problem.

Phil has now announced that for Thanksgiving 2018, he will again be revealing "behind-the-scenes" troubles.







If he's attempting to repeat last year's Thanksgiving-to-Christmas e-begging tandem, I'm expecting this Beg-a-Thon to prime the pump for Christmas' Beg-a-thon, essentially setting up the victim-narrative for the coming month.

People have pointed out that unlike last year's E-Begging Day(s) success, this time he's out of emergencies: Kat is working full-time (it would make her look terrible for to Phil claim she doesn't help alleviate bills, leaving him to "tread water"), the push to move the "soul-mate" in with him is gone, "taxes" is more or less a dead-horse, and of course there is the lingering specter of tutnakhmannn's recent mountain of gifted money.

Possible problems to be put forth, like those guessed at here by @Noob-Noob, have been speculated, such as: a worsening of Phil's supposed Depression, the Mystery Illness he's hinted at, or the dark horse bet: Kat, last year's "soul-mate", has left.

Phil has said that him and Kat are both too busy to cook a special Holiday feast themselves, so Phil's mother will be sending them a dinner ordered from QVC.

@EddyB43 has noted Phil's projected Thanksgiving stream schedule: "Ask the King stream timing depends on Kat's schedule, might be in the main or second stream slot depending on when she's around to eat dinner".


----------



## break these cuffs (Nov 18, 2018)

Haunter said:


> Phil has said that him and Kat are both too busy to cook a special Holiday feast themselves, so Phil's mother will be sending them a dinner ordered from QVC.


Who the fuck order one through the mail when I guarantee any number of grocery stores/eateries that do take out and ready made to go meals will have holiday offerings?


----------



## actually (Nov 18, 2018)

break these cuffs said:


> Who the fuck order one through the mail when I guarantee any number of grocery stores/eateries that do take out and ready made to go meals will have holiday offerings?



Because mommy is paying for it. Otherwise, Phil would have to work out how to get her to order one at a local store. And since he's _obviously_ too busy for that, QVC it is.

Also, re: thanksgiving begathon. Given that Kat is mentioned in the plan for scheduling, I think he's just going to try and lean hard on the whole "MUH TAXES" thing. Probably bring up Youtube demonitizing him for a few weeks like that totally decimated him. Will mention Tut without mentioning the amount of money Tut gave and claim that that suppressed other whales, because obviously that's a solid business strategy.


----------



## Cpt_Autismo (Nov 18, 2018)

I think he will just make a big fuss about his YouTube cpm not going up for holiday season, like it like it did in previous years. Then he will throw in some trigger words like taxes, tevin and detractors, and just do his normal hissyfit about nothing he could do (a.k.a couldn't block).

BTW shouldn't the praying thank you pose come back for this holiday begging seaons? I remember him doing it for the '17 begathons.


----------



## Slander Man (Nov 18, 2018)

Kat must be working black friday at her retail job. Why else would she busy on thanksgiving? Phil taking his day off on Wednesday instead of thanksgiving just baffles me. This is a man that is "too busy" but makes his own schedule. Take off the holiday like any normal human being and help cook a meal for you and your hardworking girlfriend Phil.


----------



## LordofCringe7206 (Nov 18, 2018)

I wonder why Phil has such a weird relationship with Thanksgiving? 

Then again... I guess a holiday that is primarily about sharing thanks in the company of friends and family that care about you isn't easy for Phil to celebrate.


----------



## samovski (Nov 18, 2018)

I always just assumed that in his twisted little mind that he essentially equated Thanksgiving to mean people should give him something. I forgot all about the John and Howard stuff happening around that time. Probably some childhood trauma, like his Dad telling him it's time to grow up and get a job.

Brain-dead detractor Dad.


----------



## Kermit the Frog (Nov 18, 2018)

Is it any surprise Phil has animosity towards a holiday that's all about being thankful for people other than yourself? He has to twist the holiday spirit to cry about his problems and make others feel sorry for him, make them say they're thankful for him. Or rather, show they're thankful by giving him money. Such an asshole.


----------



## DarkSoulsPhil (Nov 19, 2018)

I think a Tevin lore stream explained that he has a history of not liking Thanksgiving for 'reasons' but DSP has never elaborated on it.

Anyway, the reason he does beg-a-thons on thanksgiving is because its a holiday to 'give' along with Christmas. He preys on peoples good will. If I had no idea who DSP was and I stumbled across him begging on the day, im MORE likely to give than if it was the day after


----------



## Cyber Bowling (Nov 19, 2018)

I could see DSP disliking Thanksgiving simply because it's a holiday where you don't traditionally get anything but instead show gratitude towards other people. He enjoys Christmas because it has such a big gift association for him. Even Halloween at least has the association of getting stuff when he was younger. Last year was one of the few times he dropped his usual mask and talked about not having friends/family around for Thanksgiving. I think it is one of the few times of the year that breaks through his delusion.


----------



## SkippyLongbottom (Nov 19, 2018)

Cyber Bowling said:


> I could see DSP disliking Thanksgiving simply because it's a holiday where you don't traditionally get anything but instead show gratitude towards other people. He enjoys Christmas because it has such a big gift association for him. Even Halloween at least has the association of getting stuff when he was younger. Last year was one of the few times he dropped his usual mask and talked about not having friends/family around for Thanksgiving. I think it is one of the few times of the year that breaks through his delusion.


Yeah this seems to be seasonal depression hitting him hard, especially not really having friends/family around to celebrate Thanksgiving. 

So I'm assuming DSP likes to cheer himself up around this time by spending money on random shit to hold him off until Christmas, to buy even more shit. Also consuming lots of gin. I expect a drunk tweet from him on Thursday talking about how thankful he is for all the support and blah blah blah aka money.


----------



## thebonesauce (Nov 19, 2018)

I’m not surprised Phil has such a disdain for Thanksgiving. You see, in order for thanksgiving to mean anything, you first have to have gratitude, it’s all about giving thanks so I imagine it’s a bummer when you don’t have anything to be thankful for...

As for the scheduled emergency, hasn’t he already hinted at taxes being the issue? I could’ve sworn he’s mentioned it a few times now.


----------



## Wurstbrot (Nov 19, 2018)

Phil thankful for what? He created the 10 year legacy, he created the whole fun experience, YOU should be thankful he did that, being still here against the odds. This man needs no real job, he created the perfect business model: You step up and you have the job, for him. Because he is the originator of Let's Plays, he should be rich by now but youtube changed the payment model.

_Disclaimer: This might literally be Dave's thought process for all we know. He created a 10 year torture, a painful experience which can only ironically be called "fun", everyone can do it this poorly so no need to be thankful, but yes he is still here against the odds. He needs to resocialize and get a real job, he can do his futureless streaming part-time. Other people should not compensate for his failed life decisions. The only useful thing of worth he's ever done in his career were templates to laugh at his cost. Yes Youtube changed some models but he refused to do anything to adapt and ran with his micro-penne between his legs to Twitch where he tries his best to be hated by everyone._

So, the new behind the scenes catastrophe will be solved the usual way, throwing money at him, I predict? Then color me unsurprised when he reveals his solution to the 102% self inflicted (or not existent and/or just the usual) problem:
Credit card fees! Gimme money!


----------



## Shick (Nov 19, 2018)

Haunter said:


> In John and Howard's 2015 response to Phil's defamatory video, John noted Phil's strange animosity for Thanksgiving:
> 
> "... It's a video he puts out on Thanksgiving Day, which I don't really understand. And last year Thanksgiving, he decided to un-follow me... So something with Thanksgiving..." Howard adds, "He un-followed both of us, and there was no real rhyme or reason to it..."


I think he gets amusement out of doing this kind of stuff on Thanksgiving. I can see him sitting there in his pajamas, hand hovering over the mouse, and thinking to himself "I give my thanks to you, for nothing, dummies! ackackackack."


----------



## EddyB43 (Nov 19, 2018)

DSP has since confirmed Ask the King will be in the usual 'early' stream slot, as Kat will be around for dinner at least on the day, confirmed on his schedule tweet for the first time today and mentioned on prestreams for the last couple of days. Also random aside, the 'open' Monday 'late' stream is now confirmed to just be more Dragon Quest XI.
https://twitter.com/TheyCallMeDSP/status/1064356926274789378 (archive)



As others have mentioned, I would expect the big problem to be... TAXES. DSP has said over this year that he hasn't paid the first 2 quarters of his 2018 IRS taxes (my understanding is these are optional quarterly pre-payments so you don't HAVE to pay the entire lump sum around March/April? 2019, so he's not defaulting yet) and with his 'my credit card payments have doubled to $1K/month!' crying implies he put the Washington state B&O backtaxes for mid 2014->2016 either completely as a credit card payment or a monthly payment plan is on his credit cards.
Thanksgiving 2017 was when DSP hinted about a health problem right before talking about the state B&O backtaxes situation, he hasn't gotten more specific since, so that's a possibility. Anything more wild like Kat leaving or some behind the scenes plot against him I'll leave to be amazed by on the reveal... but it's likely just the IRS taxes and maybe even 2018's state taxes.
As these taxes are likely due in March/April? 2019 for the IRS and January? for the Washington state B&O taxes, Twitch income (cheers, subs & ad revenue) are fine for now, he'll receive November's money (e.g. Sunday's CoDBO4 prestream $200+ cheer war) in mid January. Once we get into December it won't help for the state taxes, but should be usable for the IRS until the end of January, end of December at the worst.
Another change is DSP plans to put up the festive holiday decorations & his stream layout/notifications on the day after Thanksgiving. In 2017 he waited for December, maybe even after the 3rd & final staycation with Kat so they could buy decorations together. Cynically this is so he can get people in a festive *giving* mood ASAP for whatever problem he reveals on Thanksgiving.
As for Thanksgiving 2016, nothing special specifically on the day I recall. This was less than a month after that first hour long Business Update vlog where he begged for more patrons... and got them, getting him 50-100 more small ~$1 patrons. The YouTube stream attendance had been going terribly, we've had rants about Dragon Ball Xenoverse 2, Titanfall 2, Dishonored 2 and infamously Pokemon Moon getting poor attendance. Also a few days before this OBS Studio's stream&record dual settings feature was explained, so he tried it out and was mid trying to return to Twitch. He would do so on November 29th, between Final Fantasy XV 'premiere' streams because his partnership is confirmed (sub button appears) during the 'early' premiere stream.
Here's a quick sample of drgnkiller's tweets quoting the Thanksgiving 2016 Ask the King.


----------



## thebonesauce (Nov 19, 2018)

I’m genuinely wondering what the straw that breaks the camels back will be, the event that causes his slobbering tardlets to finally wise up to his bullshit. He has CONSISTENTLY had a financial issue every couple of months for a few years now but continues to receive funds for begging... Is there honestly anything he could say that wakes them up, shy of telling them he just wants their money?


----------



## DarkSoulsPhil (Nov 19, 2018)

Expect Taxes and Diabetes. Maybe even a mention of a gout flare up

Im still amazed that people in the current year get gout


----------



## Wurstbrot (Nov 19, 2018)

thebonesauce said:


> I’m genuinely wondering what the straw that breaks the camels back will be, the event that causes his slobbering tardlets to finally wise up to his bullshit. He has CONSISTENTLY had a financial issue every couple of months for a few years now but continues to receive funds for begging... Is there honestly anything he could say that wakes them up, shy of telling them he just wants their money?


Exactly my thoughts, just written down. This might be subjective but I got the impression he overloads the camel quite heavily since the failed Halloween stream with Kat. There must be a limit to what his piggies can swallow until they vomit all over the place and shout "Enough, this is getting ridiculous", and his next bullshit emergency won't help (Why tho? Because no other streamer begs more than he actually does his job. And he doesn't do his job in more than one way).
This might still be a time where Phil will not fall, because whenever we predict his downfall literally nothing happens to him and he just raises up on the smug-scale. But I can't help to get the impression he tries his best to challenge this rule lately.

This reminds me of Drachenlord a lot (oh no Wurstbrot, not again!). His motto is "Ich bin unbesiegt!!!" or simply "Unbesiegt!!!" as his detractors phrase it. Translates to "I'm undefeated". Not knowing his* entire career is a defeat*, he already lost, which makes it so amusing when he thinks he's won a little fight with a troll. How long does he think he can play that game? Where is the point of no return where he can't even get an education, let alone a job? Nobody wants an uneducated slug in his company with a decade long gap in his resume. He gets older and withers away in his loneliness. People on the internet grow up, they lose interest, all he can do is to gather the most autistic kids on the internet who don't know better. Where is his plan to gain and maintain a fresh audience, in which way is he on their level to speak with them? Nowhere, they are all idiots to him. So the question remains: Where, when and how will he die?

How long does Dave think he can play this game, year after year after year while falling apart, inside and outside? There is a limit to his legacy.


----------



## Prince Lotor (Nov 19, 2018)

Umm, okay, so I started looking into it and the IRS calculates what the penalty you owe on late quarterly Estimated Income Tax payments is based on the amount owed and the amount of time that has passed since the due date.
Dave flat out stated he skipped his Q1 and Q2 payments and has been silent about his Q3, although the way it works is he would want to pay the earliest payment he owes + penalties because as more time passes the penalty that is applied can increase. The penalty I'm seeing is ½% of what is owed per month late the payment is, which ends up being 6% for the whole year plus a 3% interest charge, so 9% if he waits until April 15th to pay his Federal Taxes. The only payment you can skip without penalty is the Q4 payment due Jan 15th if you file and pay your Federal Taxes by Jan 31st. If he does that he would only owe the extra 9% penalty on ¾ of his Federal Taxes (if he didn't make any payments at all).

The TL;DR is he likely increased his Federal Taxes by an extra $1,000 to $1,500 this year by skipping his quarterly Estimated Income Tax payments.


----------



## Raven'sChild (Nov 19, 2018)

Cpt_Autismo said:


> I think he will just make a big fuss about his YouTube cpm not going up for holiday season, like it like it did in previous years. Then he will throw in some trigger words like taxes, tevin and detractors, and just do his normal hissyfit about nothing he could do (a.k.a couldn't block).
> 
> BTW shouldn't the praying thank you pose come back for this holiday begging seaons? I remember him doing it for the '17 begathons.


...possible hard sell to the CPM is that other YT'ers have talked about how CPMs have not only stabilized, but risen.  D$P, of course does not watch other YT'ers.  His fans....may not live in so small a bubble.  I have, in fact heard folks ( and not the D$P 1 person=Folks ) I sub to saying ad revenue is the best it's been since the Ad-Apocalypse and things seem to have stabilized.  Granted, some of these folks had returned to working ...*cough* ....jobs!  ( or never quit them ) while still managing to maintain their channels so what do they know?  I feel compelled to point out one that that I know of has since eschewed sponsors  after returning to irl work because of no longer wishing the some times fan felt conflict of interest these things  had entailed.*


Spoiler










additionally....I recall D$P waving off some thought  to be a rather large CPM earned by another YT'er was normal which has since lead me to believe he rakes in well over $1/1k .  I ( powerlevel ) have not ever reached 1k subs in my TEN years of YTing , so I don't know what a 100k sub channel CPM would be. I use,however, my over Ten years experience following YT'ers that are still around and now have staff, offices and homes with their own bills* and $1/1k don't add up  for them.  These folks have LEGIT BILLS!!!!!!11one not some shut-in in his WhaKhando
*https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCmYBTQilY7p8EQ9IsyA3oLw


----------



## Kermit the Frog (Nov 19, 2018)

Another thing I just thought about that makes Phil's Thanksgiving even more pathetic. This is the first Thanksgiving he's going to be spending with Kat, his real human adult girlfriend that he had shipped across the country, his fucking soulmate, and instead of using that day to do something special, he's going to do the same shit he does every other day: beg for money to weirdos on the internet. Like, wouldn't it be something if they spent the day trying to actually cook their Thanksgiving dinner, figuring out what to do and what not to, maybe fucking up or maybe getting it right, so that when they finally get to eat it's something they did together and can look back on as a special memory? Nah, Phil got his elderly mommy to buy the whole thing for him, the fucker couldn't be bothered to even do that part himself and I guarantee you he won't ever pay her back, either. Take a day off and spend some quality time with your woman, Phil (no, going to the grocery store isn't quality time), you could even IRL stream it for the shekels. You want me to run your fucking relationship for you?


----------



## James Smith (Nov 19, 2018)

Prince Lotor said:


> Umm, okay, so I started looking into it and the IRS calculates what the penalty you owe on late quarterly Estimated Income Tax payments is based on the amount owed and the amount of time that has passed since the due date.


This has been beaten to death. Quarterly payments are optional. There are no penalties for only paying one lump sum before filing your taxes.


----------



## Raven'sChild (Nov 19, 2018)

Kermit the Frog said:


> Another thing I just thought about that makes Phil's Thanksgiving even more pathetic. This is the first Thanksgiving he's going to be spending with Kat, his real human adult girlfriend that he had shipped across the country, his fucking soulmate, and instead of using that day to do something special, he's going to do the same shit he does every other day: beg for money to weirdos on the internet. Like, wouldn't it be something if they spent the day trying to actually cook their Thanksgiving dinner, figuring out what to do and what not to, maybe fucking up or maybe getting it right, so that when they finally get to eat it's something they did together and can look back on as a special memory? Nah, Phil got his elderly mommy to buy the whole thing for him, the fucker couldn't be bothered to even do that part himself and I guarantee you he won't ever pay her back, either. Take a day off and spend some quality time with your woman, Phil (no, going to the grocery store isn't quality time), you could even IRL stream it for the shekels. You want me to run your fucking relationship for you?



okay...this is why I have to step back sometimes...
*cough*
D$P has everyone one who doesn't bother to learn the ALREADY SPOKEN INFO HE DID HIMSELF...and has be rehashed by you fellow Kiwis.

D$$P is possibly having a turkey sent to him by his mom ( which counters his entire lonely I have a gf I kept secret ...which is gone now as I can't find the DSP Hungryman turkey dinner he touted having had eaten all alone WHILE later reveling he had a gf THE ENTIRE TIME!!!!!!!11one  Gargand snaggle how can you folks forget these things?
 HE SAID HE WAS GOING TO ORDER A HOLDAY PACK FROM FRED MEYERS!!!!!!111one  He mentioned his mom MIGHT send him a turkey IF,IF they could not ...who are we kidding he's going to have his mom send him a precooked trukey and get premade sides at the grocery store. Pics, prices and other specs are in the sidde thread


ONE vid a day supports a TEAM of YT'ers living in LA.  
D$P no longer spams YT with 30 something vids a day, but if other folks can get by posting one vid a day WITH staff and an office in LA........


----------



## Cpt_Autismo (Nov 19, 2018)

Raven'sChild said:


> Double post: sorry
> ONE vid a day supports a TEAM of YT'ers living in LA.
> D$P no longer spams YT with 30 something vids a day, but if other folks can get by posting one vid a day WITH staff and an office in LA........



Yeah but that team probably has more then his few hundred clicks  per day. Even thow Phil has the sub numbers of a medium  chanel, he has worse viewing numbers then Chanel's in 1-10k sub range and I think he gets the shit tier ads on his videos. This is his first season on AdSense alone and we know Phil's chanel had a community strike against him this year, which has put him very low on the totem pole of potential yt earnings.

Google probably knows that he rants and raves about how bad they are, and maybe they are trying to starv the toxic pig off of theire platform.


----------



## Wurstbrot (Nov 19, 2018)

Raven'sChild said:


> D$P no longer spams YT with 30 something vids a day, but if other folks can get by posting one vid a day WITH staff and an office in LA........


Quality and Effort over Quantity and Begging. I just switched in one random video on their channel (muted) and just by seeing their fun studio and overlay it feels like a nice fun TV show.

Phil is a fat sweaty grumpy guy in a dull brownish room with mimimum lighting, minimum deco, cringy Pre-stream cards and a stream overlay someone just made out of the blue without asking, otherwise he would still have no design. And it's just a guy who plays a game and snorts right in his microphone.
He should seriously watch some quality youtubers and step up his game instead if trying to step them down. Today it's amazingly difficult to entertain an audience with just pure raw gameplay, as it's on par with watching grass grow (and people can play these games for themselfs). You have to have a decent gimmick and some kind of quality control. You have to have something what others don't have or can't do. Or you organize an event with your community, do a charity stream, but Dave is too paranoid for that and can't handle interactions and problems like an adult. He can't communicate in a fun manner, this job of his is not fitting to him. There is only 1 job he wants to have: Get paid for playing games in silence, without any detraction from the pesky outside world, cuz the real world is scary. Such sad existence. Dave will never reach positive and real honest views with his garbage attitude.

Sorry for not quite matching the thread's topic.


----------



## TyrasGuard (Nov 19, 2018)

A normal person: _"I should probably see my family/friends for Thanksgiving"_
DSP: _"Imagine all the money i could make if i stream instead of spending time with others!"._

I can't wait until we hear a story along the lines of _"I promised Keth i would see her family but FALLOUT 76 DUDE!"_ _(Bonus points if he ditches the soulmaid for another Fallout game)_

Same thing as every holiday will happen, Phil acts like a bum, people will throw him money. He is probably drooling over Christmas and New Year already


----------



## TheBlueRogue (Nov 19, 2018)

SoapQueen1 said:


> This has been beaten to death. Quarterly payments are optional. There are no penalties for only paying one lump sum before filing your taxes.



A bit of a powerlevel, but it depends.  I can't remember the exact exempt professions, but I know twitch streamer isn't one of them. 

My wife works for herself and I accidentally doubled payed her taxes one quarter, so I skipped the next and she got a penalty.  It was really small though.  It was around 1% of the total taxes owed for the year.  It was certainly not enough to cause us any financial stress. 

It really doesn't matter, because Dave will blow it way out of proportion anyways.


----------



## Slander Man (Nov 19, 2018)

TheBlueRogue said:


> A bit of a powerlevel, but it depends.  I can't remember the exact exempt professions, but I know twitch streamer isn't one of them.
> 
> My wife works for herself and I accidentally doubled payed her taxes one quarter, so I skipped the next and she got a penalty.  It was really small though.  It was around 1% of the total taxes owed for the year.  It was certainly not enough to cause us any financial stress.
> 
> It really doesn't matter, because Dave will blow it way out of proportion anyways.


You are correct, sort of. It does not matter what profession you are in exactly, it just depends on how much money you are going to owe. I think it's something like if your estimated quarterly payment is going to be over $1000 then it's required to pay that on the quarter. If you wait until April to just do it all then they will penalize you. This years it's 5%


----------



## SupremeVictory (Nov 19, 2018)

Kermit the Frog said:


> Another thing I just thought about that makes Phil's Thanksgiving even more pathetic. This is the first Thanksgiving he's going to be spending with Kat, his real human adult girlfriend that he had shipped across the country, his fucking soulmate, and instead of using that day to do something special, he's going to do the same shit he does every other day: beg for money to weirdos on the internet. Like, wouldn't it be something if they spent the day trying to actually cook their Thanksgiving dinner, figuring out what to do and what not to, maybe fucking up or maybe getting it right, so that when they finally get to eat it's something they did together and can look back on as a special memory? Nah, Phil got his elderly mommy to buy the whole thing for him, the fucker couldn't be bothered to even do that part himself and I guarantee you he won't ever pay her back, either. Take a day off and spend some quality time with your woman, Phil (no, going to the grocery store isn't quality time), you could even IRL stream it for the shekels. You want me to run your fucking relationship for you?



Its not too late for Phil to get a Cajun Turkey from Popeyes.  He could get the whole dinner from their if he wanted and make a DSP tries it, but there is absolutely no reason for his mother to have to send him a meal.  This is a new low for Phil.  A shameless cur with no sense of urgency or responsibility.


----------



## Raven'sChild (Nov 19, 2018)

D$P mentioned Omaha Steaks during his stream today.  Forget the QVC turkey, I'm betting he wants his mom to send him an Omaha Turkey... because the Popeye's Turkey is not an option.


----------



## Mr.PiggyOinkOinkOink (Nov 19, 2018)

break these cuffs said:


> Who the fuck order one through the mail when I guarantee any number of grocery stores/eateries that do take out and ready made to go meals will have holiday offerings?


I honestly can’t believe this shit, the dude guilt tripped his mom on the other side of the country for a thanksgiving meal

I guarantee all of Dave’s issues come back to how poorly she raised him as a piglet


----------



## Haunter (Nov 19, 2018)

I'm hoping with the selfishness of a spectator that the "Reveal" is something new. The long-awaited Mystery Illness, something involving Kat, whatever. Likely, it'll be the most pathetic option: taxes. If it is, I'll grin.

After two "Not-Fundraisers" and a "Birthday Week", he's still where he was a year ago. Now here comes another one, without batting an eye. It's so absurd and unashamedly low, it's funny.


----------



## Alxmir23 (Nov 19, 2018)

Raven'sChild said:


> D$P mentioned Omaha Steaks during his stream today.  Forget the QVC turkey, I'm betting he wants his mom to send him an Omaha Turkey... because the Popeye's Turkey is not an option.
> View attachment 596652 View attachment 596653


......wait what? who the fuck would pay that much for a cooked turkey. just fucking do it yourself to save money. put the effort.


----------



## SupremeVictory (Nov 19, 2018)

Raven'sChild said:


> D$P mentioned Omaha Steaks during his stream today.  Forget the QVC turkey, I'm betting he wants his mom to send him an Omaha Turkey... because the Popeye's Turkey is not an option.
> View attachment 596652 View attachment 596653



While the Omaha Turkey is clearly the better bird, it will arrive too late.  Phil could go up the street to Popeyes for almost half the cost and walk away with a pre-cooked dinner


1 Cajun Turkey
4 Sides
10 Biscuits
3 Drinks
Sure the Cajun Turkey has to be re-heated, but it will last him a few days.



Alxmir23 said:


> ......wait what? who the fuck would pay that much for a cooked turkey. just fucking do it yourself to save money. put the effort.



Phil doesn't have time on his schedule to baste a turkey.


----------



## Wing Zero (Nov 19, 2018)

Alxmir23 said:


> ......wait what? who the fuck would pay that much for a cooked turkey. just fucking do it yourself to save money. put the effort.



Paying for a pre-cooked turkey is a sign of having a successful life. A fucking nudnik detractor like you, who is just jealous of Phil's greatness because you live in your mother's basement reading drgnkiller and daviddavidson tweets all day, would never understand that Phil leads a busy life since he is the pioneer of Youtube Let's Play.


----------



## Alxmir23 (Nov 19, 2018)

Wing Zero said:


> Paying for a pre-cooked turkey is a sign of having a successful life. A fucking nudnik detractor like you, who is just jealous of Phil's greatness because you live in your mother's basement reading drgnkiller and daviddavidson tweets all day, would never understand that Phil leads a busy life since he is the pioneer of Youtube Let's Play.


successful. thats why his mother is gonna pay for him meal for him and his gf. boy he looks successful. surprised he doesnt ship his clothes for her to clean


----------



## Jotaro (Nov 19, 2018)

got muh bingo card ready


----------



## Sparkletor (Nov 19, 2018)

How does he not have enough time to put a tukey in the oven? He has enough time to cook a pot of Italian sauce while streaming.


----------



## Alxmir23 (Nov 19, 2018)

Sparkletor said:


> How does he not have enough time to put a tukey in the oven? He has enough time to cook a pot of Italian sauce while streaming.


i dunno what price turkeys are in the usa but in canada you can get a big ass turkey for less than 30 bucks and thats a huge turkey that feeds a solid 8 people. in phils case all he needs is 2 thighs and he got more than enough


----------



## actually (Nov 19, 2018)

SupremeVictory said:


> Phil doesn't have time on his schedule to baste a turkey.



That's a shame. He's already demonstrated he's a master-baster. (I am so sorry)



Alxmir23 said:


> i dunno what price turkeys are in the usa but in canada you can get a big ass turkey for less than 30 bucks and thats a huge turkey that feeds a solid 8 people. in phils case all he needs is 2 thighs and he got more than enough



It's the same here in the US. Also, insert Phil's "I already have the 2 thighs I need" joke here.


----------



## Alxmir23 (Nov 19, 2018)

actually said:


> That's a shame. He's already demonstrated he's a master-baster. (I am so sorry)
> 
> 
> 
> It's the same here in the US. Also, insert Phil's "I already have the 2 thighs I need" joke here.


phil is the kinda guy that buys pre cut,pre cooked chicken pieces for 5 time the price of a normal raw chicken breast


----------



## actually (Nov 19, 2018)

Alxmir23 said:


> phil is the kinda guy that buys pre cut,pre cooked chicken pieces for 5 time the price of a normal raw chicken breast



Not sure if you're being sarcastic or not, but he literally buys pre-cooked chicken, premade stirfry sauce, and a frozen stirfry veggie mix. He then "cooks" it by drowning the pre-cooked chicken and frozen veggies in the sauce and heating it all up in a pan.


----------



## Slander Man (Nov 19, 2018)

I got a nice size turkey 2 weeks ago for 8 bucks. Kroger had them on sale for .59 a lb


----------



## LordofCringe7206 (Nov 19, 2018)

actually said:


> Not sure if you're being sarcastic or not, but he literally buys pre-cooked chicken, premade stirfry sauce, and a frozen stirfry veggie mix. He then "cooks" it by drowning the pre-cooked chicken and frozen veggies in the sauce and heating it all up in a pan.



That's one thing that's always grossed me out when watching DSP's cooking videos. He always uses the worst ingredients for things. Things like pre-packaged cheese (probably not even Kraft), frozen pre-cooked meat and canned vegetables just to name the few.

I don't know why he never springs for quality ingredients.


----------



## Shick (Nov 20, 2018)

Jotaro said:


> got muh bingo card ready


bingo cards are 5x5


----------



## Agentsmith (Nov 20, 2018)

Guys, real talk time...

if we all put in at least $100 each on Thanksgiving; he MIGHT be able to make it through to the next week... But it will be TIGHT! Everyone should be NERVOUS!! Emergency!

For the next 6 months, we will need to organise an extra 200-300 viewers per stream. I think 5-10 people need to become whales & kick in an extra $500 each a week to help out, OKAY! 

You can ask him short questions with bits and tips - he will decide if I answer them or not... No questions about his finances or thaxes or his hypocrisy!! 

AGAIN - It is NOT about the money! It's not!


----------



## A Witty Name (Nov 20, 2018)

Black begging shirt time.


----------



## samovski (Nov 20, 2018)

Agentsmith said:


> View attachment 597034
> 
> Guys, real talk time...
> 
> ...



Wow dood, I'm getting déjà vu. I could've sworn he said something incredibly similar last year. These drastic near unavoidable consequences ain't half taking their time to kick in and affect him. Can't wait to see what he pulls out his ass and how much he'll make from the cucks.


----------



## Wurstbrot (Nov 20, 2018)

Drastic changes to *everything* he does? So he stops being a humongous piece of shit? This would help a lot.

What exactly is this supposed to be, which won't backfire massively? If there is any secret strategy to make huge money on Twitch then it would be widely known.
And many functions on Twitch which would theoretically make big money are view-killers. Chat-Sub-Only-Mode. Archive-Sub-Only-Mode (if he decides to bring the archive back to Twitch which he could have done from the beginning but he's simply incompetent, and I digress). People hate greedy shit like this.

This "threat" looks like a little mouse which gets it's cheese stolen and now it gets reeeaaally angry. Oh no, my knees are shaking. Piglet can only huff but not puff in this situation. Nothing he can do, literally, except he starts to change himself according to what people tell him for years. We all know this is not what he meant.

Empty threats to make people feel guilty, just again. Manipulative like a clockwork.

Edit: To adapt a quite good opinion from Twitter, yes he could go back to his 10-minute spam-a-thon on his ""archive"" channel. That's a possibility. And as stated, the next nail in his coffin.


----------



## Comma (Nov 20, 2018)

Giving his "State of The Stream address"?

Who is he trying to be, the President of the United States of Beggistan?


----------



## Sparkletor (Nov 20, 2018)

Wurstbrot said:


> Drastic changes to *everything* he does? So he stops being a humongous piece of shit? This would help a lot.
> 
> What exactly is this supposed to be, which won't backfire massively? If there is any secret strategy to make huge money on Twitch then it would be widely known.
> And many functions on Twitch which would theoretically make big money are view-killers. Chat-Sub-Only-Mode. Archive-Sub-Only-Mode (if he decides to bring the archive back to Twitch which he could have done from the beginning but he's simply incompetent, and I digress). People hate greedy shit like this.
> ...


He's going to make drastic chamges, like when he stopped uploading to YouTube because the viewers there were taking him for granted and watching him for free.


----------



## Wurstbrot (Nov 20, 2018)

Sparkletor said:


> He's going to make drastic chamges, like when he stopped uploading to YouTube because the viewers there were taking him for granted and watching him for free.


Now he will stop doing anything and hide it behind a paywall? I can see that.

Hello everyone, my friends, my children. You have decided to unlock this specific game with your generous interaction of 3000 American dollar, yeeees. That being said, thank you Impersonator Dickins for 1000 bits.
-1 hour later-
Okay, I guess our interaction is complete? Can I start the game? Can I? Okay here we go. I'm nearly there. Right this moment. Tip me!
Okay! So you voted with money on this game 3 months ago and ... Oh no, an update. This game needs to update. Uuuuuh. Uuuuuh. Ack ack ack. Ahmagahd. Well, I guess we have to wait, tip me more!
-10 minutes later-
Okay! Uuuuh. People say the game is too loud and my cam hides most of the game. Uuuuh. Listen, I hadn't have time to adjust the stream, I'm a hard working gamer *burp*. You only gave me 3000 which hardly pays my upcoming taxes. If you want to have a better stream, step up! Interact more! Take a second or third job so I need none. It's all in your hand! Together we can defeat Tevin, just tip me money! Vote for my 100.000 dollar goal where I will play Monster Hunter World, for at least 2 hours straight!

Huh, I kinda escalated.


----------



## Xerxers (Nov 20, 2018)

At this point, his ego is too fragile to let people know something is wrong and show some kind of weakness to haters (tevin). If he is telling his fans something personal that he needs help with it must be really really so bad that he'll take the ego hit.


----------



## TyrasGuard (Nov 20, 2018)

How can bad things happen in the life of a man that does nothing but eat and play videogames inside his gated community?

It seems like the losing the remote would be a mid-life crisis for him


----------



## Sparkletor (Nov 20, 2018)

Xerxers said:


> At this point, his ego is too fragile to let people know something is wrong and show some kind of weakness to haters (tevin). If he is telling his fans something personal that he needs help with it must be really really so bad that he'll take the ego hit.


It's not going to be anything mind blowing. He will say he has no money. Thus is because YouTube messed up. This is because Curse dropped everyone. This is because Tevin is stealing his views. This is because there were no games released this year for him to play. He did nothing wrong. Life dealt him a bad hand. If the fans can help him out just this once he will get back on his feet and never beg again. He will threaten to leave and then you'll all be sorry Phil is gone. Paypigs will shower him with bits and tips and he will be relatively calm until April.

It's happened before.


----------



## Authentic Sauce (Nov 20, 2018)

This will be almost an exact repeat of last year, taxes, taxes, taxes, #SaveTheHouse. Only wildcard will be if we get the mystery illness reveal, I put the chances of that very low though.


----------



## Sparkletor (Nov 20, 2018)

Authentic Sauce said:


> This will be almost an exact repeat of last year, taxes, taxes, taxes, #SaveTheHouse. Only wildcard will be if we get the mystery illness reveal, I put the chances of that very low though.


Is it possible that the mystery illness was depression and he already played that card?


----------



## PieceofShet (Nov 20, 2018)

I said this on my twitter and say it again.

THANKSGIVING IS NOT THE TIME TO DO BEGGING!!!
He should be thankful for his fans,  maybe do a giveaway or sthing... but he lives in an opposite world. He thinks that its the time for his fans to thank him for his effort and work and shower him with money.

ABSOLUTELY DISGUSTING! HE got boring a few weeks ago but this did ignite the fire and hate in me. Makes me mad even.


----------



## SupremeVictory (Nov 20, 2018)

Well said.

Phil has a lot to be thankful for.  He should have been off YT ages ago because he is financially confused, but somehow by the skin of his teeth he is still here.  The pig pen has really come through for him (thanks for the $$$ dummies) on countless occasions.  No matter how bleak his situation gets, he finds a way to beg himself out of it using denial, deceit and delusion.


----------



## thebonesauce (Nov 20, 2018)

He lacks gratitude. For as outrageous to me as it may be, he lives in a world where he is the constant victim and why should he be thankful? It’s Machinima’s fault that he isn’t making money on YouTube. It’s Tevin’s fault that he barely maintains Twitch viewers above 200 most days. It’s his tax attorney’s fault that he’s in this situation in the first place, that piece of shit made Phil ASSUME he wouldn’t have to pay business taxes simply because, at that point in the narrative, it wasn’t a business! It’s the trolls fault for exposing him, if he never got all those free newsletters the IRS would’ve never investigated his write offs for something he says ISN'T A BUSINESS. These people OWE him and he reserves the right to beg for money on the one day that is supposed to be about giving back. His fans get to see totally free content 6 days a week for an entire year, doesn’t he deserve to have them kick a lil something something?


----------



## James Smith (Nov 20, 2018)

Why wouldn't I want to listen to someone complain that they don't have enough on Thanksgiving?


----------



## Son of Big Boss (Nov 20, 2018)

I'm expecting him to use Tevin as a scapegoat or something.


----------



## Comma (Nov 20, 2018)

DSP's is really getting people ready for the super important thing(s) he's going to address during Thanksgiving.

Quotes:
_"We're nearing the end of the year: we're nearing a point where *in the next 6 months* basically a few things have to happen, in order for... well, I-I-I'm not going to spoil anything. But there may be some... *necessary changes* coming. I-I-I'll explain all of this on Thanksgiving, alright? Basically it's going to be *pretty important*."_

Clip from the (currently still ongoing) pre-stream of Nov. 20th:

- necessary changes => ???
- in the next 6 months => (back)taxes?


----------



## TyrasGuard (Nov 20, 2018)

Comma said:


> DSP's is really getting people ready for the super important thing(s) he's going to address during Thanksgiving.
> 
> Quotes:
> _"We're nearing the end of the year: we're nearing a point where *in the next 6 months* basically a few things have to happen, in order for... well, I-I-I'm not going to spoil anything. But there may be some... *necessary changes* coming. I-I-I'll explain all of this on Thanksgiving, alright? Basically it's going to be *pretty important*."_
> ...



Honestly? The way he said that?
I'm sad i have to call it first.
The Khet is pregnant.
It's too late.
Run.


----------



## Sparkletor (Nov 20, 2018)

TyrasGuard said:


> Honestly? The way he said that?
> I'm sad i have to call it first.
> The Khet is pregnant.
> It's too late.
> Run.


Stupid trolls! Phil Jr. is not black! He's 100% Italian just like me!


----------



## SkippyLongbottom (Nov 20, 2018)

I find it really baffling he's going to pull the begging shit on Thanksgiving of all days. Does he expect viewers are going to spend their day on Thanksgiving watching him or something?


----------



## Haunter (Nov 20, 2018)

I'm thinking Phil's "DRASTIC" and "necessary changes" is dramatizing something meaningless, in the way he claims to have struggled to adapt to Twitch streaming versus playthroughs alone. He can feel like a big, strong, manly man without doing anything.



Xerxers said:


> At this point, his ego is too fragile to let people know something is wrong and show some kind of weakness to haters (tevin). If he is telling his fans something personal that he needs help with it must be really really so bad that he'll take the ego hit.



Strangely, Phil will neglect his Ego worship for victimhood. For instance, he told his sort-of IRL friend TheAireaidLord that he'd been in a crippling car accident and had been awarded money from a settlement. Phil could have instead told him that he earned that money with his successful Youtube channel. He needs to feel worthy of being cared for. I imagine there's more assurance in appealing to the sympathy of others than fooling yourself into believing your a big, strong, manly man.



thebonesauce said:


> It’s the trolls fault for exposing him, if he never got all those free newsletters the IRS would’ve never investigated his write offs for something he says ISN'T A BUSINESS.



He put no effort into that "they signed me up for every free business magazine and that's why the government noticed me" thing. It was such a terrible lie. The Washington State Department of Revenue's "Voluntary Disclosure Program", which as far as I understand Phil was likely brought under, can discover unregistered businesses "through the Department’s normal investigation, examination, or audit procedures..."


----------



## Sparkletor (Nov 20, 2018)

Haunter said:


> Strangely, Phil will neglect his Ego worship for victimhood. For instance, he told his sort-of IRL friend TheAireaidLord that he'd been in a crippling car accident and had been awarded money from a settlement. Phil could have instead told him that he earned that money with his successful Youtube channel.


I believe Phil told Aireaid Lord this story, but I believe this story itself is a lie. Has DSP ever confirmed it in a vlog or ask the king?

Aireaid is not someone like John Rambo. I think he spent a few hours with Phil at a Too Many Games convention, filmed a short "haul" video with him, and visited the Connecticut condo once. He had limited interactions with Phil and probably didn't know how full of shit Phil is all the time. Rambo and Howard have explained how Phil would make up lies, and they probably saw him more often than anyone but Leanna or Kat.


----------



## slacktauren (Nov 20, 2018)

Could be something mundane like give paymetons more power to get that juicegrinder going again.


----------



## harbinger (Nov 20, 2018)

Comma said:


> DSP's is really getting people ready for the super important thing(s) he's going to address during Thanksgiving.
> 
> Quotes:
> _"We're nearing the end of the year: we're nearing a point where *in the next 6 months* basically a few things have to happen, in order for... well, I-I-I'm not going to spoil anything. But there may be some... *necessary changes* coming. I-I-I'll explain all of this on Thanksgiving, alright? Basically it's going to be *pretty important*."_
> ...





TyrasGuard said:


> Honestly? The way he said that?
> I'm sad i have to call it first.
> The Khet is pregnant.
> It's too late.
> Run.



Oh god, it’s the Pighorse of the Apocalypse as foretold by the ancient, extinct peoples of... wherever.

Kat’s appeared to put on weight in her most recent appearance during Halloween. There’s been talk of a possible engagement in the last few months. Now talk of something needing to change in the next 6 months...


----------



## Slander Man (Nov 20, 2018)

I know this has been discussed before but I just can't figure out what it is with Phil and Thanksgiving. Just going back and listening to John talk about his weird obsession with the holiday and acting shady has really piqued my curiosity. Did he have some traumatic experience in his past? Just listen again to John talk about it




This was 3 years ago with the unfollow incident happening the year before that on thanksgiving as well. Wtf is it with Thanksgiving and Phil?


----------



## Haunter (Nov 20, 2018)

Slander Man said:


> This was 3 years ago with the unfollow incident happening the year before that on thanksgiving as well. Wtf is it with Thanksgiving and Phil?



I'm sure we'll never know. I doubt Phil's even aware of this relationship he has with Thanksgiving.

Maybe his parents were often fighting, terrifying the young Phillium. During a Holiday, these tensions could become exacerbated, especially around the dinner table, the Thanksgiving center piece. For Christmas, the holiday Phil loves, the focus on the familial in-fighting was distracted with the youthful expectation of presents.

Maybe Phil didn't grow up with an extended family that would make Thanksgiving feel like the special event enjoyed by others. While  holiday well-wishes were being exchanged over social media, Phil felt left out, so he'd invent situations (negative situations, the only kind he can invent) to give the holiday an emotional "weight" he sees in others but doesn't feel himself.

Maybe it's a combination of these. Or maybe he's just a psychopath. Who knows :/


----------



## Fuckyoudad (Nov 20, 2018)

@Haunter

Phil's possible Thanksgiving trauma revealed (def nsfw)


----------



## Cpt_Autismo (Nov 20, 2018)

I can't wait what nonsense Phil will pull out of his ass this year.

At least he seems to be making a bigger production out of this years *Beggamenia* event.

King Phil will give a speech about the state of the stream. In which he  will tell us all about how youtube and curse have screwed him. How the evil detractors lead by tevin are stealing viewers and interactions from him. Which will lead to his epic foolproof plan how to make everything better. He will finish his speech, by thanking his viewers for not doing everything they can to help him and remind them of #savethehouse. At the end the crowd will chanting and cheering the king, while they shower him with tips and bits.

Must see TV


----------



## thebonesauce (Nov 20, 2018)

harbinger said:


> Oh god, it’s the Pighorse of the Apocalypse as foretold by the ancient, extinct peoples of... wherever.
> 
> Kat’s appeared to put on weight in her most recent appearance during Halloween. There’s been talk of a possible engagement in the last few months. Now talk of something needing to change in the next 6 months...



Oh my god no! Kat, if you’re reading this, throw yourself down a flight of stairs! You don’t know what you’re doing!


----------



## Kosher Dill (Nov 20, 2018)

TyrasGuard said:


> I'm sad i have to call it first.
> The Khet is pregnant.


She's surely not, but it would be hilarious to see Phil dropping 50-BEGGATON bombs on stream every day for the next 9 months, buying baby furniture and clothing and whatnot... only for the kid to come out black.


----------



## Authentic Sauce (Nov 20, 2018)

Sparkletor said:


> Is it possible that the mystery illness was depression and he already played that card?



He has mentioned two doctors appointments since the depression thing so I think he still has something health related he could drop. Prior to this he never mentioned going to a doctor since the gout, at least that I can remember. Doctor talk was always rants about how bad his insurance was and how expensive his gout experience was.




Comma said:


> - necessary changes => ???
> - in the next 6 months => (back)taxes?



April 15 is about 6 months away so going with that for the timeline. I think the changes will be retreads of last Hardcore Begging Season, might have to sell the house and move back to CT, maybe try to paywall something else, really need your help this time for real. If things are real bad maybe he'll suggest Kat might need to get job number 3.


----------



## thebonesauce (Nov 20, 2018)

Kosher Dill said:


> She's surely not, but it would be hilarious to see Phil dropping 50-BEGGATON bombs on stream every day for the next 9 months, buying baby furniture and clothing and whatnot... only for the kid to come out black.



Could you imagine? All this time she’s been playing the long con and has been trying to pin a baby on Phil. Then end up on Maury because he believes it’s his baby even though it’s a very tanned baby.


----------



## actually (Nov 20, 2018)

PieceofShet said:


> I said this on my twitter and say it again.
> 
> THANKSGIVING IS NOT THE TIME TO DO BEGGING!!!
> He should be thankful for his fans,  maybe do a giveaway or sthing... but he lives in an opposite world. He thinks that its the time for his fans to thank him for his effort and work and shower him with money.
> ...



Remember fam, don't let it piss you off too much. Not worth exerting the emotional effort. Also, consider that there's a good chance he won't get anywhere near as much as he did last year, for the reasons below.



TyrasGuard said:


> Honestly? The way he said that?
> I'm sad i have to call it first.
> The Khet is pregnant.
> It's too late.
> Run.



This is a possibility, but I frankly don't think he would have been able to hold off this long. As pointed out above, April 15th is ~6 months from now, and he's probably going to use "I'd have to SELL MUH HOUSE (CAHNDO)" again. Except this time he's had a visibly good year through Tut, he's had Kat's income there the whole year, and he hasn't had any surprise money sinks a la the back state taxes.


----------



## thebonesauce (Nov 20, 2018)

actually said:


> Remember fam, don't let it piss you off too much. Not worth exerting the emotional effort. Also, consider that there's a good chance he won't get anywhere near as much as he did last year, for the reasons below.
> 
> 
> 
> This is a possibility, but I frankly don't think he would have been able to hold off this long. As pointed out above, April 15th is ~6 months from now, and he's probably going to use "I'd have to SELL MUH HOUSE (CAHNDO)" again. Except this time he's had a visibly good year through Tut, he's had Kat's income there the whole year, and he hasn't had any surprise money sinks a la the back state taxes.



Oh ye of little faith! If there’s one thing Phil does very well, it’s frivilously spending money. 6 months could be the due date and he’s been quiet because of delusional denial but wasn’t planning on this. He waited for thanksgiving to drink the well dry.


----------



## SkippyLongbottom (Nov 20, 2018)

thebonesauce said:


> Oh ye of little faith! If there’s one thing Phil does very well, it’s frivilously spending money. 6 months could be the due date and he’s been quiet because of delusional denial but wasn’t planning on this. He waited for thanksgiving to drink the well dry.


Exactly. It's incredibly transparent too since he's taking tomorrow off instead of the actual day of Thanksgiving. And with his recent polarized tweets he has been making to seem like he's a nice guy, it becomes so obvious.
Of course he did this same crap last year so it's no surprise there as well.


----------



## Freshtodeath (Nov 20, 2018)

PHil has a tendency to call out people on thanksgiving. Expect him to mention Tevin.


----------



## Mr.PiggyOinkOinkOink (Nov 20, 2018)

Well someone asked when the last time he saw his parents was and he said that will be discussed on thanksgiving. 

Inb4 one of his elderly parents is dying


----------



## thebonesauce (Nov 20, 2018)

One of them probably needs a carer. Or he’s throwing them in a nursing home.


----------



## SkippyLongbottom (Nov 20, 2018)

I could see him throwing the dying parents card. Ultimate sympathy points for him. I'm just going to assume he hasn't prepared his portfolio for tomorrow to mask his begging and is taking suggestions from the random questions in chat.


----------



## actually (Nov 20, 2018)

Eh, maybe he's just going to try and play a sympathy "I haven't even been able to afford to fly out to see my parents!" card while hoping his nitwit fans ignore the 3 times he flew Kat out + paying for her to move in with him.


----------



## JamFlowMan (Nov 20, 2018)

Mr.PiggyOinkOinkOink said:


> Well someone asked when the last time he saw his parents was and he said that will be discussed on thanksgiving.
> 
> Inb4 one of his elderly parents is dying


If it's anything like his aunt one of them died weeks ago and he chose to save it till now for maximum sympathy points.


----------



## Authentic Sauce (Nov 20, 2018)

It'll just be, might have to move back to CT, a side effect being he will see his parents again.

Or an interesting twist by the writers for this season, parents are selling their house in CT and moving to WA with Phil. Maybe helping sell the CT condo at the same time and paying off what he is upside down on. (I put this at about 1% chance)


----------



## PenisMuncher23 (Nov 20, 2018)

I think it's gonna be really boring. Probably just taxshit.


----------



## actually (Nov 20, 2018)

From the restream tonight (I missed Phil's actual words), it sounds like Phil is hinting at wanting to see his parents and Kat's parents or some shit like that. So in addition to the obvious "MUH TAXES" spiel, I guess we can count on the guilt trip about how he can't afford to see his parents.

Again, apparently hoping that people will forget about flying Kat out 4 separate times (3 visits + moving in) and paying for Kat to move her shit out. Also just a general lack of any attempt to save up the money.


----------



## PomegranateKing (Nov 21, 2018)

TyrasGuard said:


> Honestly? The way he said that?
> I'm sad i have to call it first.
> The Khet is pregnant.
> It's too late.
> Run.


While I doubt this, it would explain the financial emergency. Imagine having to apocalypse-proof your house for a pig-horse-roach-hybrid baby. There'd need to be iron bars over each window, a minimum of two cages (One for night, one for daily feedings) and the black market cost for human sacrifices is astronomical. 

Nobody likes a repeat on these things, and my bet on the excuse is an amalgamation of past excuses.

I'm going way off base, but I'm going for "losing the house" due to "unpaid taxes" and "shadowy 6 month deadline"


----------



## Phalanx (Nov 21, 2018)

I am betting parents and diabetes. If he plays dying parent and tries to monetise it, easily sickest thing he has done, hope he is prepared for inevitable shit storm that that will entail. That is kind of a thing even youtubers dont pull without getting a fucking beating publicity wise.


----------



## Wurstbrot (Nov 21, 2018)

A parent problem? Mmh, it has to be a long term problem. So if his elder pigdragons gifted him a lot of money each month or pay a good chunk of the condo, then it's exactly that. I can't imagine Dave gathering money other than for his own sake.
Ppl have a 6 month window to step up or from this point on or stuff has to change drastically. Dave and trying to solve long term problems; oh writers you are cheeky bastards.
Or it's literally nothing and just greed, which is in fact massively strong. But I tend to having literally no money to pay any of his possessions which is - for me - the most obvious and most boring one.


----------



## Cpt_Autismo (Nov 21, 2018)

Oh man if Kate is truly prego, this could be the end of fun and carefree Phil.


----------



## TheGoutinator (Nov 21, 2018)

Kat being pregnant and Phil becoming a father would be a massively fun new saga in the lore, but using the dying parent(s) angle would just be downright scummy.


----------



## Slander Man (Nov 21, 2018)

Eh if Kat is pregnant I think Phil would be sperging out pretty heavily. This guy would rather stay up and watch men rolling around in a wrestling ring than go to bed with "his girl." There's no sexy time going on for these two. I bet Kat could bog down a rabbit tho.

It's going to be more of the same. Taxes. Credit cards. No money to leave the house. That's it. Phil hypes these begathons up like it's a season finale of some shitty CW reality show and we always end up disappointed. He literally started talking about it on prestream then stopped himself and said "I won't spoil it"


----------



## NeckyTheThumb (Nov 21, 2018)

"Muh parents are ill and/or dying, I need money to see them."

In reality he flies out to Hawaii with Kat and she doesn't come back with him.


----------



## Zaryiu (Nov 21, 2018)

Slander Man said:


> Eh if Kat is pregnant I think Phil would be sperging out pretty heavily. This guy would rather stay up and watch men rolling around in a wrestling ring than go to bed with "his girl." There's no sexy time going on for these two. I bet Kat could bog down a rabbit tho.
> 
> It's going to be more of the same. Taxes. Credit cards. No money to leave the house. That's it. Phil hypes these begathons up like it's a season finale of some shitty CW reality show and we always end up disappointed. He literally started talking about it on prestream then stopped himself and said "I won't spoil it"


You forgot Tyrone


----------



## SkippyLongbottom (Nov 21, 2018)

I could see the baby coming out dark and Phil trying to justify it with his Italian blood.


----------



## DarkScrubPhil (Nov 21, 2018)

I'd be willing it has something to do with his failing "business".  Over the past year, I've been noticing certain trends.  His average viewer count for his twitch streams have been going down month over month for the year, and the weekly trend has been going down.  I thought it would have stabilized in October, but since October, it's continued its downward trend.  If we assume that viewership is correlated with revenue, his steady revenue would have been shrinking on Twitch, whales and gifted subs notwithstanding.

The story is similar to Youtube and Patreon.  Phil's gone under 1 million views per month this year, and he isn't making as much money on Patreon as before.  Then again, this has been a continuing trend ever since he's moved to Washington.

I think that Phil is aware of this, and thus the "State of the Stream" tomorrow.  He knows where this is headed, and he knows he won't last much longer.  I'm expecting major changes in how he's doing stuff, and I expect something a bit larger than the average "give me money guys, or I can't do this anymore!" type begging we've seen in the past.


----------



## actually (Nov 21, 2018)

What actual changes are you expecting? Not threatened ones like he might have to sell the house designed to somehow guilt trip viewers, but what actual changes do you think Phil will make?


----------



## Alxmir23 (Nov 21, 2018)

actually said:


> What actual changes are you expecting? Not threatened ones like he might have to sell the house designed to somehow guilt trip viewers, but what actual changes do you think Phil will make?


better not be returning to 10 minutes videos because he would make more money


----------



## DarkScrubPhil (Nov 21, 2018)

actually said:


> What actual changes are you expecting? Not threatened ones like he might have to sell the house designed to somehow guilt trip viewers, but what actual changes do you think Phil will make?


I think it's something that's going to be a bit ham-fisted, which would be appropriate for a pig-roach.  I'd bet that he'll probably put at least some, if not all, of his content behind some sort of paywall.

He'd probably put his Twitch chat in sub-only mode.  This way, he has even greater control of his chat, and that the only way to talk to him is to pay him.  Which isn't that far off from where we are now.  He only responds to cheers and tips anyway.

I also imagine that he'll also paywall most of his videos, and maybe even his streams.  He views Tevin as a major drag to his income, although untrue.  If he paywalled his videos, he'd make it harder for detractors as well as stopping Tevin from restreaming.

To summarize, I think it's very likely he's going to paygate his content.


----------



## Draza (Nov 21, 2018)

DarkScrubPhil said:


> I think it's something that's going to be a bit ham-fisted, which would be appropriate for a pig-roach.  I'd bet that he'll probably put at least some, if not all, of his content behind some sort of paywall.
> 
> He'd probably put his Twitch chat in sub-only mode.  This way, he has even greater control of his chat, and that the only way to talk to him is to pay him.  Which isn't that far off from where we are now.  He only responds to cheers and tips anyway.
> 
> ...


So just like Pepsi of Redemption?


----------



## Hungrymandinner (Nov 21, 2018)

Long time hater & first time poster here. 

I'm torn on the Kat pregnancy speculation. On the one hand, Phil has avowed his desire to remain child-free multiple times in the past. A child would mark the end of his Peter Pan -esque existence of fast-food meals, video games 8 hours a day, Netflix binging until the wee hours, and isolation from the world at large.  It's typically the female partner who pushes the reluctant male into procreation, but if we consider Kat's traumatic / demonic childhood, she may be sympathetic to Phil's stance on children. Also the likelihood of Phil and Kat engaging in regular sexual activity at this point is pretty much nil considering their divergent schedules and Phil's repellent physique & personality.

BUT, on the other side of the coin, Phil must realize his gravy train is about to go off the cliff. Maybe not today, maybe not next year, but definitely soon. The best he can hope for at that point is inheritance, minimum-wage employment, disability, or support from Kat. If he could entrap Kat into taking care of both him and a child for the next 18 years, he could then mooch off the child once it reached adulthood.

I guess we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## Fuckyoudad (Nov 21, 2018)

The rundown of recent events tickle me. The way he he builds pre-show hype for the pre-stream of  The Tahxgiving Event can be boiled down to: I've made a conscious effort to keep my personal life out of view because I don't want to drop my real adult life problems on you guys. You've got your own problems to deal with. It's better for me to stay private, safe and it's also none of your damn business! 

Cut-to: 

After the concerted effort to avoid placing any burden on you guys and keeping personal business to myself over the past year - it's time to selectively reveal more Behind The Scenes real adult life problems to you guys. You've got your own problems to deal with and I'm just warning you guys that now you'll have more of mine to deal with as well! It's time to step up and accept the fact that I've run out of dead horses to flog (disclaimer: Kat is still alive and also not Asian. That is all) and have spent my gin soaked nights inventing new ways you can save my life.. again. You deserve a couple more chances before the year is out to keep me in the lifestyle I clearly can't afford.

For the record I highly doubt it'll be anything altogether new he rolls out. Kat pregnancy as an example is to me far more outlandish than even the recent cocaine theory. These two individuals do not strike me as a couple doing anything together regularly. Aside from food shopping.


----------



## SkippyLongbottom (Nov 21, 2018)

Hungrymandinner said:


> Long time hater & first time poster here.
> 
> I'm torn on the Kat pregnancy speculation. On the one hand, Phil has avowed his desire to remain child-free multiple times in the past. A child would mark the end of his Peter Pan -esque existence of fast-food meals, video games 8 hours a day, Netflix binging until the wee hours, and isolation from the world at large.  It's typically the female partner who pushes the reluctant male into procreation, but if we consider Kat's traumatic / demonic childhood, she may be sympathetic to Phil's stance on children. Also the likelihood of Phil and Kat engaging in regular sexual activity at this point is pretty much nil considering their divergent schedules and Phil's repellent physique & personality.
> 
> ...


Who's to say it would be Phil's baby?


----------



## Slander Man (Nov 21, 2018)

SkippyLongbottom said:


> Who's to say it would be Phil's baby?


I would imagine if she really is out there sleeping with Jim and Tyrone that she is using some sort of protection. Birth control, condoms, etc. Keep in mind she is in her late 20's with 0 kids and she had a fulltime boyfriend before ol Phillip. Also, my original statement stands, if she is pregnant (Phil's or not) Phil would be sperging out extra hard already. 

As for the "big changes" he is talking about, I dont think he is talking about making changes to his content. I believe he is talking about big changes to his way of life if things dont pick up. I might lose the house, bankruptcy, moving back to Connecticut would destroy my career dood, etc etc.


----------



## SkippyLongbottom (Nov 21, 2018)

Slander Man said:


> I would imagine if she really is out there sleeping with Jim and Tyrone that she is using some sort of protection. Birth control, condoms, etc. Keep in mind she is in her late 20's with 0 kids and she had a fulltime boyfriend before ol Phillip. Also, my original statement stands, if she is pregnant (Phil's or not) Phil would be sperging out extra hard already.
> 
> As for the "big changes" he is talking about, I dont think he is talking about making changes to his content. I believe he is talking about big changes to his way of life if things dont pick up. I might lose the house, bankruptcy, moving back to Connecticut would destroy my career dood, etc etc.


I was slightly joking. Like what @PenisMuncher23 said, it is just going to be tax shit and begging. The whole "behind the scenes" crap is just a smokescreen. He's ran out of excuses to siphon money and is getting desperate.


----------



## Slander Man (Nov 21, 2018)

SkippyLongbottom said:


> I was slightly joking. Like what @PenisMuncher23 said, it is just going to be tax shit and begging. The whole "behind the scenes" crap is just a smokescreen. He's ran out of excuses to siphon money and is getting desperate.


well despite how it looks, I'm really not trying to shit on everyone's parade. I actually do like to read some of the more crazier speculations in these threads. I just know people always get their hopes up for something crazy to come out but it almost never does. Please keep speculating, it's fun.

Here is my contribution. Kat's family are getting upset that Dave flew her across the country and has no way to get her back to visit them from time to time. Kat is feeling the pressure and putting it on Phil claiming she is depressed from not getting to see them. Phil is goingto use that for sympathy from his fans to get a shitload of money for taxes and to get out to see their families. He will even have it calculated up and have it as a goal for a week long begathon event.


----------



## Cpt_Autismo (Nov 21, 2018)

My pregnant Kate theory stems from the halloween stream. Where she looked 10 to 20 pounds heavier then before. But that could also be explained with frustration eating after realizing what giant mistake she made in moving in with phil.

But let's get back on the topic of crasy speculations.

Phil plans to move to Florida because the lower taxes. He want his fan to finance the move with in the next 6 month so he doesn't have to pay a cent in '19 taxes to Washington state. He will also announce the sart a GoFundMe for the move. Another reason why he wants to move to Florida is the stand your ground law, so he can shoot any detractor that comes to close to him(especially tevin).


----------



## Agentsmith (Nov 21, 2018)

I guess it will be the same as most of D$P's streams:

A long, painfully drawn out Beg-a-thon; with added in self aggrandizing, victim mentality, insulting and blaming others, delusional and hypocritical statements, and Olympic level mental gymnastics from the king of hate / phasitivity

We all know the broken record of this narcissistic hermit, friendless man-child - it all boils down to only one thing Dark PP wants from his 'fans' no matter what he is trying to push on them:


----------



## Sparkletor (Nov 21, 2018)

Slander Man said:


> well despite how it looks, I'm really not trying to shit on everyone's parade. I actually do like to read some of the more crazier speculations in these threads. I just know people always get their hopes up for something crazy to come out but it almost never does. Please keep speculating, it's fun.
> 
> Here is my contribution. Kat's family are getting upset that Dave flew her across the country and has no way to get her back to visit them from time to time. Kat is feeling the pressure and putting it on Phil claiming she is depressed from not getting to see them. Phil is goingto use that for sympathy from his fans to get a shitload of money for taxes and to get out to see their families. He will even have it calculated up and have it as a goal for a week long begathon event.


By Kat's family are you referring to her psychotic mother who lost custody of her kids for child abuse or her father that seemed to be out of the picture?


----------



## Haunter (Nov 21, 2018)

Sparkletor said:


> By Kat's family are you referring to her psychotic mother who lost custody of her kids for child abuse or her father that seemed to be out of the picture?



Foster family, maybe? Kat and her sister must have been taken somewhere after their mother's episode. If there was extended family that could take them in, I'd think they'd already have done it by the time of the Closet Exorcism.


----------



## PieceofShet (Nov 21, 2018)

Cpt_Autismo said:


> My pregnant Kate theory stems from the halloween stream. Where she looked 10 to 20 pounds heavier then before. But that could also be explained with frustration eating after realizing what giant mistake she made in moving in with phil.
> 
> But let's get back on the topic of crasy speculations.
> 
> Phil plans to move to Florida because the lower taxes. He want his fan to finance the move with in the next 6 month so he doesn't have to pay a cent in '19 taxes to Washington state. He will also announce the sart a GoFundMe for the move. Another reason why he wants to move to Florida is the stand your ground law, so he can shoot any detractor that comes to close to him(especially tevin).



Didnt he say sthing that is family related? Maybe you are right.

I HOPE THATS THE CASE, I WOULD LAUGH MY ASS OFF.


----------



## The Shape (Nov 21, 2018)

Phil moving to Florida and buying a gun worries me, He could kill someone.


----------



## Slander Man (Nov 21, 2018)

If 


Sparkletor said:


> By Kat's family are you referring to her psychotic mother who lost custody of her kids for child abuse or her father that seemed to be out of the picture?


if she wasn't with her mother or father then someone had to raise her.


----------



## Commander Keen (Nov 21, 2018)

Kat is pregnant. Beg-a-thon to pay for medical care. Kat aborts. DSP says it was a miscarriage. Rides the depression horse into the sunset with his loot.


----------



## Pointandlaugh (Nov 21, 2018)

The Shape said:


> Phil moving to Florida and buying a gun worries me, He could kill someone.


He would have the safety lock still on when he tries to shoot someone, plus his accuracy will be shit due to his eyesight and reaction time without the safety lock.


----------



## Haunter (Nov 21, 2018)

@Ptolemy suggested adding a poll. After a misunderstanding on my part (this being the first thread I've made, I hadn't realized the thread author was the one to make the poll), I've slapped together some of the basic ones, including Phil's recent mention of his parents.

If you have other suggestions, just tag me here. I think the poll can take up to 20 options


----------



## Coin Ops (Nov 21, 2018)

Slander Man said:


> As for the "big changes" he is talking about, I dont think he is talking about making changes to his content. I believe he is talking about big changes to his way of life if things dont pick up. I might lose the house, bankruptcy, moving back to Connecticut would destroy my career dood, etc etc.


He might have to get a job _and_ stream, like that no money-makin' asshole Tevin.


----------



## thebonesauce (Nov 21, 2018)

It’s funny. In regards to Tevin and his detractors, he assumes that their life MUST be like his. He assumes we ONLY live online. We have no lives! We don’t have normal people jobs, we don’t have family or friends. All we care about is Phil! All we care about is trolling Phil!

He doesn’t understand that some of us are good people who are sick of his shit. We’re sick of his entitlement, him thinking he deserves money just because he plays a video game and throws the footage on the Internet. I can get a capture card for my 3DS and do the same shit but I like what I do and it gives me a feeling of fulfillment helping others. Phil helps no one but Phil. As detractors we are essentially just... Well, as YandereDev says, we’re gremlins.


----------



## SkippyLongbottom (Nov 22, 2018)

thebonesauce said:


> It’s funny. In regards to Tevin and his detractors, he assumes that their life MUST be like his. He assumes we ONLY live online. We have no lives! We don’t have normal people jobs, we don’t have family or friends. All we care about is Phil! All we care about is trolling Phil!


It is some intense projection. There are so many things he has said in the history that I've watched him, that it feels like he's including himself.

Misery loves company.
"Not everything is black and white." is one of those things that gets you thinking that this guy is a massive hypocrite. He want's everyone to be miserable with him. If you're aren't miserable with him, then you're not with him and you become a detractor.


----------



## thebonesauce (Nov 22, 2018)

SkippyLongbottom said:


> It is some intense projection. There are so many things he has said in the history that I've watched him, that it feels like he's including himself.
> 
> Misery loves company.
> "Not everything is black and white." is one of those things that gets you thinking that this guy is a massive hypocrite. He want's everyone to be miserable with him. If you're aren't miserable with him, then you're not with him and you become a detractor.








Proof. Pick a side.


----------



## Agentsmith (Nov 22, 2018)

Some very good points made by bonesauce & Skippy

I'm regards to his total lack of concern for anybody else - which I suggest the majority of us really struggle to comprehend - I believe he actually has a narcissistic mental condition; which is highlighted by a total lack to empathy

"People with Narcissistic personality disorder (NDP) strongly believe they are better than everyone else and tend to devalue the feelings and concerns of others. 

If someone with NPD has to choose between satisfying their own needs or the needs of a loved one, they're more likely to choose their own personal satisfaction"

He will choose himself over his parents / girlfriend / girlfriends family / paytreons who give him $1250 to play a game etc etc

In regards to him seemingly projecting his flaws as the flaws of others (eg "they are paid shills & liars... I'm very honest... It's tevins fault... The developers are idiots" etc):

"Beneath their showy exteriors, however, people with NPD may actually have very fragile self-esteem and an extreme vulnerability to criticism, according to Psychology Today. That's part of why they crave constant flattery and attention"

I actually think he lacks the cognitive skills to consider anyone elses circumstances - be it tevin, pay pigs, detractors etc. 

I think he is literally 'blind' in regards to empathy


----------



## thebonesauce (Nov 22, 2018)

D$P understands the CONCEPT of empathy but only expects it when it pertains to him. Or Kat being trolled. But that’s it. Nobody cares about your depression. Or in wardogleader’s case, that his fucking brother died.

Mental disorder or not, Phil is a bonafide piece of shit. The sheer fact that he is exploiting a holiday that is meant to celebrate the people and blessings in your life, fuck, the fact that he’s HYPING IT UP...

He is just a deplorable individual. Absolutely sickeningly disgusting.


----------



## Prince Lotor (Nov 22, 2018)

thebonesauce said:


> It’s funny. In regards to Tevin and his detractors, he assumes that their life MUST be like his. He assumes we ONLY live online. We have no lives! We don’t have normal people jobs, we don’t have family or friends. All we care about is Phil! All we care about is trolling Phil!
> 
> He doesn’t understand that some of us are good people who are sick of his shit. We’re sick of his entitlement, him thinking he deserves money just because he plays a video game and throws the footage on the Internet. I can get a capture card for my 3DS and do the same shit but I like what I do and it gives me a feeling of fulfillment helping others. Phil helps no one but Phil. As detractors we are essentially just... Well, as YandereDev says, we’re gremlins.


I honestly just find the narcissism fueled self-aggrandizement coupled with the almost pathological lying and constant revisionist history interesting to watch. I really don't care how well off he is or isn't, I just like tracking his lies about it. I'm not concerned with who he hurts either, everyone has agency and should take it as a lesson if they experienced negative consequences from their association with Phil.

I do get a lot of entertainment from seeing arrogant, overly confident loudmouths brought low and having to confront their failings, or sperging out as they try to grasp how to do so (it's never gracefully lol). I guess that's why I didn't get into cow watching Phil when I heard about him in early 2015. He just seemed like a boring, whiny, random asshole who was bad at video games and everyone was mad at him because he bought a house. Then when I heard about the hardcore e-begging coupled with being an asshole to his contributors I started following his antics for lulz


----------



## samovski (Nov 22, 2018)

https://twitter.com/TheyCallMeDSP/status/1065480738873597952

Just in case any of you forgot, it's Thanksgiving. A time for family, a time for friends. A time to give a fat gout-ridden cunt on Twitch your hard-earned money.

Happy Thanksgiving everybody.


----------



## SkippyLongbottom (Nov 22, 2018)

I had an essay about this retard but I'm really bad at writing but all I can say Happy Thanksgiving Phil and fuck you.


----------



## thebonesauce (Nov 22, 2018)

samovski said:


> View attachment 598509
> https://twitter.com/TheyCallMeDSP/status/1065480738873597952
> 
> Just in case any of you forgot, it's Thanksgiving. A time for family, a time for friends. A time to give a fat gout-ridden cunt on Twitch your hard-earned money.
> ...



 
Don’t think people are taking it too well.


----------



## Wurstbrot (Nov 22, 2018)

This stream will be a big success!

People in the US are with their families and the other English speaking hemisphere is at work or in bed. Most other countries in his timezone barely speak English except for Canada but they also celebrate Thanksgiving so the same abstinence applies. And the ones who fall through the filter think he's a boring cuck and won't even watch if they would get paid.

Happy festivities!

(these facts are sponsored by Google)


----------



## Raven'sChild (Nov 22, 2018)

OoooooKay,
1st, there is absolutely NO way D$P would leave Washington State to visit relations  and he's sure as heck not going to allow the SoulMaid to go on her own ( she might not come back ).  Dave has to stream every single day ( except for the days he takes off or cuts to half days ).  He doesn't know any of Khet's friends or family, but her ex does and most likely knows where they live making it possible that he might drop by if he knew either of them was to be in the area.  
Now Khet, unlike Leanna may actually be pressing to see her family and friends.  She may have expected to fly back to see them after having been flown out to see Dave multiple times in 2017.  This is impossible for the previously mentioned reasons. Thus, they would need to be flown out to see her, put up in a hotel and provided with a rental car that they could drive themselves to the WaKhando.  D$P's parent's are far to old to be doing any meaningful home improvements to the WaKhando and/or backyard maintenance, so they can forget seeing their son ever again.


----------



## Cpt_Autismo (Nov 22, 2018)

"MUCH will be revealed and many questions will be answered" 

Anything and everything he says today will all boil down to "i wants more money". I am hoping his reveal will be something new but I am 90% sure its him not paying his taxes  this year.  The questions he will answer will be the same stupid questions he always answers.

I am hoping for quality kantent but am expecting shit.


----------



## JamFlowMan (Nov 22, 2018)

Cpt_Autismo said:


> "MUCH will be revealed and many questions will be answered"
> 
> Anything and everything he says today will all boil down to "i wants more money". I am hoping his reveal will be something new but I am 90% sure its him not paying his taxes  this year.  The questions he will answer will be the same stupid questions he always answers.
> 
> I am hoping for quality kantent but am expecting shit.


Unless the problem can't be solved with money it's just a broken record at this point.  He may try to frame it that way too.  Last year he announced tax problems and said money won't help he just wanted the fans support.  Que the debut of the "fundraiser" streams because it turns out when you owe the government money the only thing that will help is money.


----------



## Pubic Enemy #1 (Nov 22, 2018)

thebonesauce said:


> Mental disorder or not, Phil is a bonafide piece of shit. The sheer fact that he is exploiting a holiday that is meant to celebrate the people and blessings in your life, fuck, the fact that he’s HYPING IT UP...


This absolutely kills me. I always thought the phrase "misery business" was just a cute little dismissive thing, with Phil it seems to be literal. Only Phil is capable of hyping up an emergency like it's an E3 press conference or something.


----------



## Agentsmith (Nov 22, 2018)

Was just re-watching the January 2018 new monetary emergency / it was my depression session (FYI https://youtu.be/mNU4dfS3OdM) and gave me an idea about this "state of the stream" 1/2 day event

Openly started then he believes you can pay no taxes all year - but you then MUST pay a lump sum in April

So he'll likely need $15-20k for taxes on that date?

Seems like he wants the pigs to get saving from now till then to give him $20k+ extra just to be safe

Will people actually fall for this???

"Give me an undisclosed amount of $$ so I can play video games sometimes and you can watch"


----------



## samovski (Nov 22, 2018)

Agentsmith said:


> Will people actually fall for this???



Yes...


----------



## thebonesauce (Nov 22, 2018)

I have SOME hope that it won’t be QUITE as lucrative for him this year.


----------



## Ptolemy (Nov 22, 2018)

I watched the stream from last year in anticipation for this year's event, and I realize that Phil actually revealed three things last year. Taxes, Kat and a chronic health problem. He spoke briefly (how rare) about this health issue, but all he really said was, it was getting worse and he will have more problems with it in the future.

Now I think this is significant. Taxes are a dead horse for Phil and his paypigs and he knows it. I believe if he can go on some medical emergency type thing, where he says he needs money for treatment will really squeeze the quarters out of his paypigs. Even if he is narcissistic, Dark is still a human, and he needs to rationalize the begging in some way for his own sake. He did it last year with it "not being his fault", but this time I think even he knows that excuse is dead.

I figure it's something health related, to really pull on some heartstrings for the holiday season. Whether it's his parents or himself having problems, it's just my prediction.



Wurstbrot said:


> Canada but they also celebrate Thanksgiving so the same abstinence applies


Canadian Thankgiving was in October actually.
Thankfully so, because I'm at work with all the time in the world to watch this shitshow begging extravaganza.


----------



## thebonesauce (Nov 22, 2018)

I’ve got a few sock accounts in preparation. Today’s the big day, but for some reason he isn’t going until 3 pm my time which is late af. Should be interesting!

PS; it wasn’t my theory but I’m PRAYING that Kat got pregnant and he’s gonna end up with child support payments. Then this piece of garbage will REALLY understand what it’s like to be well and truly broke.


----------



## Cpt_Autismo (Nov 22, 2018)

If Phil truly wants money, he should setup text to speech, set a 5$ minimum and watch the doe roll in. But he would have to put up with some hardcore trolling and I don't think his little ego could take it.


----------



## samovski (Nov 22, 2018)

I just hope we get a good laugh out of it. I can just see it, him sitting there with his little sad face. He'll be all faux-gracious about the positive year he's had. Then he'll blame something "completely" out of his hands. It's this part I'm looking forward to if it's the taxes again. How's he gonna play off not paying them? At first he didn't know how much he needed. Then he needed about $10k, then he was on a payment plan. Apparently if he missed 1 payment he could lose the house. He hasn't bought this up since, so you have to imagine he made his payments.

Sooo, is he going to lay the unexpected tax card, blame his accountant or whatever again.

Or will he go with the missed payments? If he goes this route his fans no matter how exceptional should start questioning him. That means he lied about the severity of the situation or he made off with their money. Funny how he got a new 4ktv and PS4Pro isn't it?

Either way it'll hopefully be hilarious watching the mental acrobatics he'll have to pull to try and make it seem believable.


----------



## Wurstbrot (Nov 22, 2018)

Don't get too excited. He might start with "It was just a trolling attempt against the detractors to see if they bite and believe every shit I say, ack ack ack. But you won't, my friends and that's why you are way more mature people than these idiots of Tevin. I mean, the asshole, you know who I mean, you know what I mean? So let's celebrate this victory with tips and cheers!". And the rest is the super boring status quo.

However.
In case his stream won't turn out like he expected, I already searched for some cheap flats around Seattle which could be in his limits.


Spoiler







The Ballard Bridge has a good location in the heart of Seattle, there is a Trader's Joe near by, a small park to relax and chill. Unfortunately the harbor is very close to this property and might be especially loud during the night, but you can't dismiss the guaranteed running water. If bought he should invest in some renovations as people addressed some safety concerns.





Spoiler






Cowen Park Bridge is a beautiful property to be called a "roof" over his head, as it's in the middle of green while architectural still modern. Despite it's location in nature, it's right in Seattle itself, in the similar named Cowen Park. During sleep, even in the coldest winters, the bushes and trees can protect him from wind and snow while they also hide his stolen shopping trolley.





Spoiler






This bridge made of cards can be equal to a travel trailer if he won't mind the effortful work of rebuilding it at each location, but it's easy to disassemble. It's quite small, has an upper capacity of roughly one person and might not have enough room for a greenscreen. However, the size is customizable so he can make something quite charming with some little investment and effort.


----------



## PomegranateKing (Nov 22, 2018)

Edit: My recent post claimed DSP was in his chat badmouthing Tevin. 

I was incorrect, having accidentally accessed an old video, complete with old chat. I am sorry for the error...


----------



## strandedcastaway (Nov 22, 2018)

Agentsmith said:


> Openly started then he believes you can pay no taxes all year - but you then MUST pay a lump sum in April
> 
> So he'll likely need $15-20k for taxes on that date?
> 
> ...


Obviously anyone with a clue would know to pay their estimated taxes throughout the year. Still, they have fallen for Phil's story many times in the past. Why would it change after all these years?


----------



## ReentryPhantom (Nov 22, 2018)

The tone will be set if he sighs before he starts talking.


----------



## ProdigalDuke (Nov 22, 2018)

Happy Turkey Day to all the Yanks. I feel thankful that I can celebrate this holiday with all of you through our mutual distaste/curiosity of an absolute train wreck of a man. The pessimistic side of me foretells there being very little drama today and a lot of dreary begging. He will really push the down and out, depressed, destitute old man, with a little bit of Fakesydephil to keep the pahsitivity.


----------



## Raven'sChild (Nov 22, 2018)

10:46 PST and D$P is in the chat of his stream that doesn't start until noon PST.  He's obviously not eating Thanksgiving dinner with Khet so why start the stream two hours late?.....or he IS eating dinner with her AND monitoring his stream chat, LMAO


----------



## Comma (Nov 22, 2018)

Raven'sChild said:


> 10:46 PST and D$P is in the chat of his stream that doesn't start until noon PST.  He's obviously not eating Thanksgiving dinner with Khet so why start the stream two hours late?.....or he IS eating dinner with her AND monitoring his stream chat, LMAO







Why does he always do stuff like this? Start 2 hours later than usual, only to make sure to let people know he doesn't have a lot of time and needs to run off after roughly 3 hours.


----------



## Raven'sChild (Nov 22, 2018)

Well, question answered.  He's not 'starting late', he reviewing the ATK questions ( that he had all day yesterday and the night before to do )


 
He did this last time as well.  He sure spends a lot of time thinking about the answers...about an hour before the actual stream.  D$P really doesn't do any things stream related 'off the clock'.


----------



## Equinox_ (Nov 22, 2018)

Raven'sChild said:


> Well, question answered.  He's not 'starting late', he reviewing the ATK questions ( that he had all day yesterday and the night before to do )
> View attachment 598747
> He did this last time as well.  He sure spends a lot of time thinking about the answers...about an hour before the actual stream.  D$P really doesn't do any things stream related 'off the clock'.



How can you expect him to do these things the night before or even the day before? You should know he's a very busy man. He has to shave, shower, watch movies/wrastling, and play video games. God has graced him with the time he has now to review them.


----------



## Comma (Nov 22, 2018)

You know what's the sad part of today's Thanksreceiving (Phil's version of Thanksgiving) stream? You can be 100% sure about _at least _one person donating a huge amount of money, making these kinds of "events" worthwhile for him.

-edit-

He's live. Just said Khet has to work during the day, which he's not happy about.

-edit2-

And there's the first fairly large tip: $30 from some dood named _Rahb_ (Rob).


----------



## PomegranateKing (Nov 22, 2018)

Darn it, we need a stream snipe. I don't want to give this guy the views...


----------



## SkippyLongbottom (Nov 22, 2018)

Cpt_Autismo said:


> If Phil truly wants money, he should setup text to speech, set a 5$ minimum and watch the doe roll in. But he would have to put up with some hardcore trolling and I don't think his little ego could take it.


Exactly. If it's possible, you can just mute the text to speech on his side so it's really just the chat entertaining themselves. 
He's a moron

By the way, he's wearing his Black begging shirt today.


----------



## Xerxers (Nov 22, 2018)

It looks like he's going to go on about how lucky it is to have npc girlfriend Kat


----------



## Cpt_Autismo (Nov 22, 2018)

Obligations to the patrons


----------



## PutridElephant (Nov 22, 2018)

Almost always restreaming at https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QCctPWwPq_8


----------



## Mr.PiggyOinkOinkOink (Nov 22, 2018)

Well the first question is pure autism 

“You think people will ever stop being passionate about real world topics that affect their lives? Tell me video game streamer who is afraid to talk about religion/politics”


----------



## James Smith (Nov 22, 2018)

https://kiwifarms.net/threads/2018-11-22-ask-the-king.50195/


----------



## Mr.PiggyOinkOinkOink (Nov 22, 2018)

Wait how the fuck did this question about if politics and religion will ever not be hot topics turn into dave talking about the same stories we’ve heard a thousand times....

God damnit dark, happy thanksgiving


----------



## Xerxers (Nov 22, 2018)

Oh boy these hot takes are amazing. I wish tevin was reacting to this


----------



## Ahffline (Nov 22, 2018)

JFC, the episodes of this so-called show sound similar to each other.


----------



## Cpt_Autismo (Nov 22, 2018)

SkippyLongbottom said:


> By the way, he's wearing his Black begging shirt today.



It's a black shirt, but not "the black begging shirt". I think he was begging so hard in it that the true begging shirt killed itself out of shame.


----------



## Xerxers (Nov 22, 2018)

Tevin's finally on it - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eS1qMO5OqZs


----------



## Comma (Nov 22, 2018)

Amongst other things, he's going to talk about "things that, sadly, have to change if things don't go better".


----------



## PieceofShet (Nov 22, 2018)

English is not my main language but anyone can explain what "state of stream" means? I mean I know the words individually but it doesnt make sense for me. Stream? Not streams or streaming?


----------



## Haunter (Nov 22, 2018)

PieceofShet said:


> English is not my main language but anyone can explain what "state of stream" means? I mean I know the words individually but it doesnt make sense for me. Stream? Not streams or streaming?



I think it's a play on the American President's annual "State of the Nation" address.


----------



## PieceofShet (Nov 22, 2018)

Haunter said:


> I think it's a play on the American President's annual "State of the Nation" address.



But that actually makes sense. State of the stream, not really.


----------



## Xerxers (Nov 22, 2018)

Yes it just means how the quality of something is doing.


----------



## kamekmagik (Nov 22, 2018)

PieceofShet said:


> But that actually makes sense. State of the stream, not really.


The only explanation I can give is it sounds right in English and language is weird.  I see what you're saying though


----------



## PieceofShet (Nov 22, 2018)

He started with a sigh


----------



## PutridElephant (Nov 22, 2018)

How long will it be before he reveals the big news?  5 mins?  10 mins?


----------



## Fuckyoudad (Nov 22, 2018)

PutridElephant said:


> How long will it be before he reveals the big news?  5 mins?  10 mins?



20 minute minimum buildup. This is prime time pig squeezing.. it's his true art form.

Literally said he was getting down to brass tacks. This is Phil so you know he thinks the line is brass tax. He capitulated way too soon.


----------



## Pubic Enemy #1 (Nov 22, 2018)

Claims he has more followers. First lie of the stream, folks!

Followed by the second lie that he listened to viewers and made his videos longer. No Dave, you only did that because your channel got demonetised, and when you noticed it increased engagement like poor Nich was telling you it would for years, you kept on.


----------



## _XXIII_ (Nov 22, 2018)

$10 says he doesn’t even have a new drama - usual ‘I need more money during streams or I’ll have to change things up’ and this whole preamble of ‘look how positive I’ve been and the changes I’ve made, now pay me more for being better’

He’ll ask for more money because he feels he’s improved.


----------



## SupremeVictory (Nov 22, 2018)

Khet works on Thanksgiving?!?


----------



## Comma (Nov 22, 2018)

He just confirmed that Kat has debts.


----------



## DarkScrubPhil (Nov 22, 2018)

Pubic Enemy #1 said:


> Claims he has more followers. First lie of the stream, folks!
> 
> Followed by the second lie that he listened to viewers and made his videos longer. No Dave, you only did that because your channel got demonetised, and when you noticed it increased engagement like poor Nich was telling you it would for years, you kept on.



Number of followers doesn't matter.  Number of average viewers matters more.  Actual subscribers and tips matters even more.

Yeah, he's lying about the positive growth when it's plain and clear that he's lying and spinning.


----------



## Pubic Enemy #1 (Nov 22, 2018)

Their "quality time" on their day off was spent at a fucking literal dump.


----------



## Fuckyoudad (Nov 22, 2018)

Kat wants a Cat. Quality time spent together is going to the garbage dump. Eating out twice in a day together. It's absolutely amazing and sucks we can't do this more often and waste more money on fine dining together!


----------



## harbinger (Nov 22, 2018)

“I’m workin full-time.” Lol


----------



## Wurstbrot (Nov 22, 2018)

All I can hear are lies.
Everything goes positive year after year.
He makes more money, year after year.
He is super open to criticizm.
Kat is his soulmate.
Everything is AMAZING. Except money despite he makes more money than ever.
Here we go.

Youtube? Maybe.
Taxes? Maybe?
Get to the point, asshat.

The problem is his credit card fee thing?
Or the taxes? Huuuhn?
He's all over the place.

Suddenly he starts to explain what happend with him, Youtube and Curse.
Btw, Curse loved him and according to them he never did anything wrong. Because he pulls this shit right from his ass.

What is he trying to do? Confuse the shit out of people so they donate for thousand things at the same time?

Now it's our fault (trolls) he got dropped from Curse because of reports against him. I still can't see where this leads to. What does this have to do with the current problem?


----------



## PomegranateKing (Nov 22, 2018)

"Negative stuff" begins


----------



## Pubic Enemy #1 (Nov 22, 2018)

"Things were looking good" last year before the taxes. He was starting to pay off his debts. Coulda fucking fooled me Dave, I'm pretty sure you were claiming financial ruin long before then.


----------



## ZB 584 (Nov 22, 2018)

Taxes, how predictable. Guy couldn't even come up with a new sob story, over the year. I was hoping for something more spicy.


----------



## Fuckyoudad (Nov 22, 2018)

Tahxgiving: The Beggining is upon us


----------



## Faded (Nov 22, 2018)

taxestaxestaxestaxestaxestaxestaxestaxestaxestaxestaxestaxestaxestaxestaxestaxestaxestaxestaxestaxestaxestaxestaxestaxestaxestaxestaxestaxestaxestaxestaxestaxestaxestaxestaxestaxestaxestaxestaxestaxestaxestaxestaxestaxestaxestaxestaxestaxestaxesTaxes, taxestaxestaxes  10k btw,  taxestaxestaxestaxestaxes , i make 100k a year, wahhhhhh, taxes taxestaxestaxestaxestaxestaxestaxestaxestaxestaxestaxestaxestaxestaxestaxestaxes


----------



## notquiteaperson (Nov 22, 2018)

Had to put everything on credit cards, what the fuck happened to all the money from the previous begathon events? Oh yeah you were lying about why you "needed" the money and spent it moving khet in.


----------



## Pubic Enemy #1 (Nov 22, 2018)

Dave finally shitting on Curse! Quality callback by the writers, pulled that deep lore from out of nowhere.


----------



## PutridElephant (Nov 22, 2018)

Dave throws Curse! under the bus


----------



## Pubic Enemy #1 (Nov 22, 2018)

I love when DSP "quotes" people and it just sounds like DSP talking. One hundred trillion percent this conversation didn't happen.


----------



## PutridElephant (Nov 22, 2018)

PROVOCATEUR 

Definitely Curse called him that


----------



## kamekmagik (Nov 22, 2018)

Curse were HUGE FANS  They LOVED Phil's content


----------



## Pubic Enemy #1 (Nov 22, 2018)

This is what DSP expects us to believe they said.

"Phil, we love you. You're a provocateur who's been around for 10 years. You're a great Youtuber with an amazing legacy and you've never done anything wrong in your life. Your content is masterful and we love working with you. You are incredible. We know you have trolls surrounding you, negative idiots who hate you, but we know you haven't done anything wrong in your life. However because we have to manually deal with these false reports we're firing you"


----------



## PieceofShet (Nov 22, 2018)

kamekmagik said:


> Curse were HUGE FANS  They LOVED Phil's content



Where did I hear it before... ?


----------



## harbinger (Nov 22, 2018)

He actually blamed tevin for curse dropping him. Lol


----------



## Dim Chauffers (Nov 22, 2018)

I did nothing wrong, I did everything correct.


----------



## Fuckyoudad (Nov 22, 2018)

Curse: You've changed for the better! You did nothing wrong! You did everything correct! But you're fired anyway. 


Curse would have had to manually review his daily spam everytime he got reported by detractors. The very thing he wants on youtube. Human beings to watch every single video he uploads and make sure it's squeaky clean. He told them to basically ignore the reports and they refused.


----------



## PutridElephant (Nov 22, 2018)

TERRORISTS screwed him over


----------



## Wurstbrot (Nov 22, 2018)

Has anyone figured out which of these 1000 problems from the far past is the real current problem?


----------



## kamekmagik (Nov 22, 2018)

Pubic Enemy #1 said:


> I love when DSP "quotes" people and it just sounds like DSP talking. One hundred trillion percent this conversation didn't happen.


Wow Phil  We've really gotten to know you and we love your content. Look,  you've done nothing wrong, it's the mentally ill detractors. We really don't want to get rid of you but YouTube has forced our hand


----------



## Comma (Nov 22, 2018)

Wurstbrot said:


> Has anyone figured out which of these 1000 problems from the far past is the real current problem?



Well, to put it short: it's the detractors and trolls. Phil did nothing wrong.


----------



## Pubic Enemy #1 (Nov 22, 2018)

Who were these "other peepul" Tut was talking to revealing he was a troll all along? You'd think that sort of thing would end up on here, no?


----------



## Fuckyoudad (Nov 22, 2018)

Wurstbrot said:


> Has anyone figured out which of these 1000 problems from the far past is the real current problem?



Yeah I don't think he's even there yet. His problem is he has too many problems. Now Tut "the gahdsend" is in the firing line for giving him Daddy's Money.

T-Pose Counter: 1


----------



## Comma (Nov 22, 2018)

Complains about October being the worst income-wise, even though it had the most games. Directly connects that with Tut donating so much in the months before that other people didn't feel the need to donate as well.

Does not connect it to the fact that he's a whiny manchild that throws a tantrem yelling about games and developers sucking whenever a game's not going his way.


----------



## Fuckyoudad (Nov 22, 2018)

"I don't have a single dollar to put towards my federal taxes". And there it is.


----------



## Wurstbrot (Nov 22, 2018)

He has not a single dollar for federal taxes because of all the things which happened, and nothing of that was his fault of course. He made amazing life decisions.
That's the problem.

Whoever voted for taxes, congratulations.

I want to know what the consequences will be if he won't get his shekels.


----------



## SleepyNibba (Nov 22, 2018)

More loans? are you fucking stupid?


----------



## notquiteaperson (Nov 22, 2018)

God I've missed these black shirt begging videos. Classic Phil, absolutely nothing has changed.


----------



## Comma (Nov 22, 2018)

He's listing his options to overcome his financial stuff:

1. Take out more loans (lol)
2. Refinance the house

Also: he says that Kat has offered to give a bigger percentage of her paychecks than she's currently doing.


----------



## SupremeVictory (Nov 22, 2018)

Khet LOVES the situation their in?  How Phil can say that with a straight face is beyond reason.


----------



## Xerxers (Nov 22, 2018)

He is either lying, or he is seriously fucked


----------



## DarkScrubPhil (Nov 22, 2018)

I just love how he takes no responsibility for anything.  Half of what happened to him is a direct result of his decisions.


----------



## Faded (Nov 22, 2018)

This is the most complicated telltale story I've ever heard. 
I'm so confused.

Anyone else?


----------



## Forbidden Math (Nov 22, 2018)

The solution of all of his problems sounds pretty simple to me: Get a job.


----------



## Pubic Enemy #1 (Nov 22, 2018)

He's still fucking mooching off his parents, holy shit. In the same breath he says his parents are frail and elderly, yet his dad still works a full time job. Get it together, nigga.


----------



## Jotaro (Nov 22, 2018)

so Khet's offered to give him more money from her paycheck, but not all that she possibly could - his soulmate, they're building a life together, right?

but he's gonna end up begging viewers to fix his shitty life choices instead


----------



## SupremeVictory (Nov 22, 2018)

TUT
TIPS

TEVIN
TAXES
TROLLS

TYRONE
TURKEY
Stream in a nutshell


----------



## Xerxers (Nov 22, 2018)

Why did he even move into a house like this? He doesn't need a house this big


----------



## Fuckyoudad (Nov 22, 2018)

He need $16,000 for taxes by April. Wauh dood.

"selling this house would be an incredibly pains-taking thing".


----------



## Wurstbrot (Nov 22, 2018)

He has to pay 16.000 additional dollar to his regular income to overcome his problem, until April 2019.

HA HA HA.
Not happening. Get rekt. Nobodies problem.


----------



## Jotaro (Nov 22, 2018)

ULTIMATE WORST OPTION - SELL MY HUGE HOUSE

Now listing off a bunch of average reasons why it would be disastrous

complaining about selling the house being a painstaking thing - not like people have been telling him to do it for years

if only he had another property just sitting empty


----------



## Agentsmith (Nov 22, 2018)




----------



## Pubic Enemy #1 (Nov 22, 2018)

#savethehouse arc 2: Beg harder
At least he put a number on it this time


----------



## Dim Chauffers (Nov 22, 2018)

He said the J Word.

Of course, it's impossible.


----------



## Forbidden Math (Nov 22, 2018)

Xerxers said:


> Why did he even move into a house like this? He doesn't need a house this big


I love how he acts like he couldn't possibly sell it, but the subtext there is he couldn't afford to sell it AT A LOSS. He could sell it, easy, but he refuses to because he won't make maximum money from the place. Classic Phil.


----------



## Wurstbrot (Nov 22, 2018)

He has soundproofing foam on his walls, nobody would buy this house!!!
This guy is a legit idiot. What's next? The kitchen has some dust which lowers the property value?


----------



## Jotaro (Nov 22, 2018)

Xerxers said:


> Why did he even move into a house like this? He doesn't need a house this big



Watching the Tevin BACK IN TIME stream the other night where DSP and Panda are just going around visiting these huge houses in Washington and mentioning 'bonus floors' etc was just wild, I'd forgotten about stuff like that. It was a terrible purchase at the time. Even worse now.


----------



## Pubic Enemy #1 (Nov 22, 2018)

gib my $16k


----------



## Jotaro (Nov 22, 2018)

Parents getting sick and old and offered to pay for him to fly out and see them for the first time in years

can't do it due to his living situation out there



even says that he may not ever get to see them again because of it with them getting old

what a complete scumbag, go visit your fucking parents for a few days - you take time off often.


----------



## Wurstbrot (Nov 22, 2018)

I'm hyped, fellow Kiwis. The old groove is back, I can feel the energy flowing back to me.
 The end of DarkSydePhil 

Or it's the beer. I'm fine with both.


----------



## _XXIII_ (Nov 22, 2018)

This is classic black shirt begging Phil, saying the same classic throwback lines about not being able to move to Connecticut, that YouTube has been slow, detractors are ruining his life, can’t ask his parents for help, him and Leann-KAT have plans for the future they can’t plan for without stability. Etc etc.

This is a fantastic nod to some classic DSP from the series writers - every long running series needs that retrospective episode where they show clips from the past, this is Phil’s.

Edit: fuck me he just said ‘I’d like to meet my parents again, even if it’s for the last time.’


----------



## Comma (Nov 22, 2018)

Jesus Christ, what a trainwreck.


----------



## PomegranateKing (Nov 22, 2018)

The following quotes are PARAPHRASED to remove unnecessary crap. Feel free to correct as needed.

"That money - that "phantom money" that I owed got charged to all my credit cards. I should be good on state taxes from now on. My credit cards are maxxed out though."

"That (state taxes) was all paid in June of this year."

"Didn't even have the credit to buy a playstation 4."

"all my games were bough with YOUR tips!"

"I was hoping I could pay off all that shit."

"Well... time for the full story about me and Curse! I never told you the story!"

"I had to leave Curse. I got contacted by them, they didn't want to put it into writing. They told me they knew I had been around for 10 years. They knew I had lots of negative attention. They knew I did nothing wrong. They told me about how I got all these false flags."

"They told me in 2018 youtube was changing, and the trolls made claims that caused Curse to kick me."

"Curse in 2018 had a new policy where they had to manually review every report on their partners. They had to review every claim."

"They would daily get like 200 things on their desk and have to manually investigate."

"They backed me... to a point."

"The state tax situation caused me to get reported hundreds of times a day claiming I was scamming people."

"The man power of clearing my name was more expensive than keeping me."

"We had talks for a month and a half, and even though Curse said I did nothing wrong, they said they had to end the partnership."

"When you're on your own, reports go through youtube, and they don't bother to review those."

"It was these people that steal my content and report me. Them. They are the problem."

"It took me three weeks to get Google employees off their lazy asses after that to fix my adsense account."

"When that got fixed, I decided to make longer videos, and that also made my revenue dip."

"It was like a triple-fucking-whammy. I made less than half from before."

"Things did get slightly better."

"There is no longer an incentive to having a partner company."

"Everything was totally maxxed out BEFORE the partnership saga."

At this point the spotlight hits Tut.

"He helped me out, even though he planned to screw me over. He still helped me out. I would have had no money."

"I was very skeptical the whole time. After 2 months he revealed himself to be a troll."

"He attacked my mods and threatened to beat them up. He said he didn't like me any more (I assume he said this with tears in his eyes)."

"Tut told other people this was a long con, told them he intended to screw me over from the start."

"Even though Tut says he got the money back, he didn't."

"Nothing he ever did screwed me over and I was fine."

"However... he derailed me completely and totally fucked up my channel."

"They all saw his tips and didn't contribute."

"I didn't want to tell you guys everything was going bad."

"I think Tut caused me to have a short term gain but screwed me over."

At this point I started laughing because he claimed, more or less, to be bullet proof and them claimed Tut shot him in the head. I had to come back in a couple minutes. I also ran out of Irish Cream.

"So, why am I telling you all of this?"

"My cards are all maxxed, even though I did nothing wrong, then Curse, YouTube, and Tut fucked me in a gangbang."

"I don't have a single dollar for my federal taxes."

"My account got overdrawn."

"It's all screwed up because of when they pay me during the month."

"Here's the deal..."

"I have a few options:

1. Loans I don't think I can get. Kat said she could give more money but I don't think it can help.
2. Refinancing the house. (Oh shit I hope you lose it you dumb fuck) I got someone to really look at it. But the news is not good. I'm not kidding it could reduce my payment by $2,000. BUT I need 2 years of CONSISTANT income. (Yer fucked, fat boi) As of this year I *might* qualify for a refinance but they need tax returns, but because of tax situation... (AHAHAHAHA YER DOUBLE FUCKED) It might happen but probably not. My parents can help me cause they're elderly now. They do what they can.
3. I could raise the money until April. IN ADDITION TO CURRENT INCOME I need another $16,000 by April.
4. Sell the house (YESSSS) But..."

"My whole business is based out of this office. I can't do it without this shitty little room."

"I would have to sell my shit, make money to list the house (Huh, DSP, those two seemed connected), Move again, I don't have any of the money for this."

"People tell me to get another job. I work 10-4, then I work 5-9 at night. I couldn't do it."

"Move back to the condo? I can't because *insert broken record reasons*"

"The trolls could find another way to fuck me."

"If I continue to have such natural growth I might make the tax deadline of April, but I really need to get a refinance."

"What the fuck do I do? (Kill yourself)"

"My parents are getting older. To the point where they're having health problems or whatever. They didn't tell me though."

"They want me to fly over and they want to meet the cat."

"I'm up to a point where there's so much to hide... It's tough."

"This might be the last time to see my parents but I gotta pay my taxes."

"Ideally, if I can make my way out of the tax situation.... *mindless blathering*"

"I need to tough it out."

"What's the next thing I can't pay?"


----------



## Faded (Nov 22, 2018)

Parents are dying. Has 16,000 in taxes to pay. Awful fanbase. Meme of the internet. Begs for a living. First house is massive and costs tonnes of money. Second house that's empty and costing money every month.
Huge credit card bills.

May never see his parents ever again Kappa

And STILL he refuses to change, and thinks streaming will work out in the end.

REEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Fuckyoudad (Nov 22, 2018)

I'm just confused generally speaking as to which part of this makes up "an amazing life together" to Kat? 16K in the hole, date nights at the city dump and sleeping alone while your man hits the bottle and blames a rich teenager on the internet for all his problems into the wee small hours.

Pre-tears and Tevin salt!


----------



## Jotaro (Nov 22, 2018)

He's just delaying the inevitable this time for sure if he's talking about owing 16K. Selling his paypigs on how everything will be better again if he can get past the April taxes. Pathetic.


----------



## Pubic Enemy #1 (Nov 22, 2018)

"I don't like to point fingers"


----------



## DaveSydeBennet (Nov 22, 2018)

Just say it already, Dave. “I need you to give me $16k so I can sit and play video games for another 10 years.”


----------



## ReentryPhantom (Nov 22, 2018)

TEARS


----------



## Xerxers (Nov 22, 2018)

He's crying ;(


----------



## Comma (Nov 22, 2018)

Crying while blaming Tevin directly.

Received two big tips of $50 and $100.


----------



## Jotaro (Nov 22, 2018)

Fuckoffdad said:


> I'm just confused generally speaking as to which part of this makes up "an amazing life together" to Kat? 16K in the hole, date nights at the city dump and sleeping alone while your man hits the bottle and blames a rich teenager on the internet for all his problems into the wee small hours.



Don't you remember when he was gushing about her moving in and  how she was excited at getting to cook with expensive ingredients that she never could before? Khet loves their life together.


----------



## SleepyNibba (Nov 22, 2018)

How can people be so evil?

Fuck off Dave, your one to talk!


----------



## Keystone (Nov 22, 2018)

Those crocodile tears tho.


----------



## DaveSydeBennet (Nov 22, 2018)

There it is. What we’ve all wanted. Crybaby Burnell.


----------



## Commander Keen (Nov 22, 2018)

Jotaro said:


> Parents getting sick and old and offered to pay for him to fly out and see them for the first time in years
> 
> can't do it due to his living situation out there
> 
> ...



DSP’s parents are most likely in their 60s. They’re fine, unless they’re just in horrible shape and had DSP late in life. Like barb and bob.


----------



## Pointandlaugh (Nov 22, 2018)

Nothing can save his stupidity, unless he is guilt tripping his fans. He could cut out the subscriptions for WWE Network, sell his blu-rays, sell his car and his other apartment etc.

If this is the Thanksgiving stream, I wonder what the Christmas pity party stream is going to be.

"I don't like to point fingers". A few minutes ago he was throwing Tut under the bus.


----------



## Keystone (Nov 22, 2018)

"She changed jobs once already."

At least she has a job and is trying.


----------



## Pubic Enemy #1 (Nov 22, 2018)

Just let slip that Khet did indeed change jobs when she moved out with him, not a transfer.


----------



## LostMy1stAccount (Nov 22, 2018)

He's actually crying


----------



## DiabeticSP (Nov 22, 2018)

Random thought (maybe late Im still catching up): Has Kat ever met Phil's parents? They could be pressuring him to visit so they can meet her.


----------



## Jotaro (Nov 22, 2018)




----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Nov 22, 2018)

This pity party is pathetic, even Wings would blush.


----------



## boxybum (Nov 22, 2018)

Literally crying on camera begging for money. Just got $180 in tips today. This guy has gone full bitch.


----------



## ReentryPhantom (Nov 22, 2018)

Curse has to be contacted about the claims.


----------



## Fuckyoudad (Nov 22, 2018)

DiabeticSP said:


> Random thought (maybe late Im still catching up): Has Kat ever met Phil's parents? They could be pressuring him to visit so they can meet her.



He said a couple mins ago they've never met her but REALLY want to.


----------



## Dim Chauffers (Nov 22, 2018)

Pubic Enemy #1 said:


> Just let slip that Khet did indeed change jobs when she moved out with him, not a transfer.


I believe he's referring to a job change at some point after she moved. He mentioned that her newer job has an inconsistent schedule. Which means that he's made her get not only one job, but a second, better job to financially support him.


----------



## Jotaro (Nov 22, 2018)

Commander Keen said:


> DSP’s parents are most likely in their 60s. They’re fine, unless they’re just in horrible shape and had DSP late in life. Like barb and bob.



They are and you're likely right. It's just DSP trying to get the sympathy train rolling. He even says he has no idea but 'thinks' they're keeping something from him.


----------



## Xerxers (Nov 22, 2018)

He said that all this is putting pressure on the relationship. Shouldn't soulmates be beyond material possession? Together even if they have nothing else?


----------



## DaveSydeBennet (Nov 22, 2018)

“I don’t know how to beat it.” There was an incident on twitch that begs to differ.


----------



## Pubic Enemy #1 (Nov 22, 2018)

Next thanksgiving Phil streams himself holding a shard of glass to his throat demanding $20,000, calling it now.


----------



## Dim Chauffers (Nov 22, 2018)

Pubic Enemy #1 said:


> Next thanksgiving Phil streams himself holding a shard of glass to his throat demanding $20,000, calling it now.


"I'm gonna end it now."


----------



## PomegranateKing (Nov 22, 2018)

PomegranateKing said:


> Nobody likes a repeat on these things, and my bet on the excuse is an amalgamation of past excuses.
> 
> I'm going way off base, but I'm going for "losing the house" due to "unpaid taxes" and "shadowy 6 month deadline"


I just want to point out...

I SUPER CALLED IT

BOW TO MY PSYCHIC POWERS YOU BITCHES.


----------



## Keystone (Nov 22, 2018)

"Now's the time to step up"

Translation: Give me more money peons.


----------



## _XXIII_ (Nov 22, 2018)

He’s crying and he can fuck off.

Everything is his fault. Moved cross county to avoid tax, moved into a big house, his then girlfriend was paying tax on her small business but he somehow deemed he didn’t need to, spends all his money and then complains he can’t pay tax.

He was fairly taxed on his earnings despite him trying to avoid it and he hates it. He saved nothing. He did no due diligence. 

He’s made mistakes but he can’t admit it. End the stream Phil you’re making a tit of yourself.


----------



## Mr.PiggyOinkOinkOink (Nov 22, 2018)

I love how even through all of this hes gotta cry about tevins re streams lmao


----------



## Pubic Enemy #1 (Nov 22, 2018)

What we're doing is worse than beating Phil to within an inch of his life, apparently.


----------



## Fuckyoudad (Nov 22, 2018)

And now he has to get off stream and go cook. Who knew the secret ingredient to the DSP authentic italian sauce recipe was Phil's crocodile tears. 

Also shut the fuck up tevin bot lady you dumb bitch!


----------



## notquiteaperson (Nov 22, 2018)

Quick someone remind him he makes more money than Tervin (goat laughs)


----------



## Xerxers (Nov 22, 2018)

"What has been done to me is worse than if I had been beaten within an inch of my life, because at least I could recover from that"


----------



## Jotaro (Nov 22, 2018)

_XXIII_ said:


> He’s crying and he can fuck off.
> 
> Everything is his fault. Moved cross county to avoid tax, moved into a big house, his then girlfriend was paying tax on her small business but he somehow deemed he didn’t need to, spends all his money and then complains he can’t pay tax.
> 
> ...




And he does end it, shifting the blame for his financial burden onto the detractors that have financially ruined him. Never change, Dave.


----------



## Comma (Nov 22, 2018)




----------



## SupremeVictory (Nov 22, 2018)

I thought he said he didn't have time to cook.


----------



## thebonesauce (Nov 22, 2018)

I cannot believe what I’ve just seen.

The writers on this show just keep outdoing themselves!


----------



## Pointandlaugh (Nov 22, 2018)

Xerxers said:


> "What has been done to me is worse than if I had been beaten within an inch of my life, because at least I could recover from that"


I thought the swatting incident and the people who made THYDP nearly got him KILLED.


----------



## kamekmagik (Nov 22, 2018)

lol so he thinks his parents will die at any second  and they're offering to pay his flight  and he makes his own schedule but he's still acting like it's impossible to go


----------



## DiabeticSP (Nov 22, 2018)

How much did he raise for taxes last year during the Beg-idays? 10k? He had a goal number for awhile I remember.

Regardless, how the fuck does he still not set money aside for taxes. Its such a simple thing.

Even funnier he refused to go see his parents.


----------



## DarkScrubPhil (Nov 22, 2018)

I could have some sympathy if he'd take responsibility for at least some of his decisions.  The Adsense account (which he was lucky to get back) was a mistake he made about 10 years ago.  The taxes could have been planned out.  He could have set some money aside for taxes.  He could have cut down on expenses.  Does he really need Netflix?  Or WWE?  Or Playstation Vue?

Yet, he doesn't seem to learn from his mistakes, and that's why he'll ever be, in my eyes, a scrub.  A real life scrub.


----------



## PieceofShet (Nov 22, 2018)

"What did I do to deserve this?" 

You just used your parents bad health/possible death to get pity money from children. Who does that? The kinda person who deserves all the bad!


----------



## harbinger (Nov 22, 2018)

TheKatIsNowGone said:


> The solution of all of his problems sounds pretty simple to me: Get a job.



“That’s not going to happen.” - Phil Burnell, 2018



PomegranateKing said:


> "The state tax situation caused me to get reported hundreds of times a day claiming I was scamming people."



Then proceeds to explain how he scammed people. Needed money for taxes last year, got $10k in December 2017, put the whole tax bill on credit cards 6 months later.

Also wanted to point out he said about Kat, “She’s busting her ass to make _us_ money.” While he sits on his ass crying to a camera.


----------



## Fuckyoudad (Nov 22, 2018)

SupremeVictory said:


> I thought he said he didn't have time to cook.



It's almost as if the lies never end


----------



## Wurstbrot (Nov 22, 2018)

This was amazing.
And the most beautiful part is: His attempt to create a living "there" fails not because everyone else fucked him over, but just because he always refused to listen. He will still be a massive piece of donkey dudu and will wonder why people wrinkle their noses. It's Tevin's fault, it's Tut's fault, it's everyone's fault his streams are the most awful boring garbage the world has ever witnessed. It's not his fault he personally insults people. Because he neeeever insulted anyone, he is super positive and stayed out of drama - except the complete opposite is true.
No surprise there as he proved today how many points he invested in his ignorance-skill (15 out of possible 10, cheater), as he completely tried to rewrite the history of how people see him. And we detractors don't count because we are eeeviiiiil. Yeah or - LISTEN, DAVE - we have a shit ton of good reasons for not liking you, but you prefer a penne in your ears. Keep on not listening, you see where you are right now for treating other people like literal waste.


----------



## Keystone (Nov 22, 2018)

Xerxers said:


> "What has been done to me is worse than if I had been beaten within an inch of my life, because at least I could recover from that"



I'm sure Jaha would still take him up on that beating.


----------



## Windows 98 (Nov 22, 2018)

I thought he was the king of hate? why's baby crying about ebil meanies online if he's FUELED by their HATE?


----------



## whirly (Nov 22, 2018)

Is there anywhere I can watch a VOD of this shitstorm I missed?


----------



## Vivica A. Fox (Nov 22, 2018)

"And Kat had to get a new job, and that's not fair to her, you know?" You know what's not fair, Phil? Making everyone around you (your viewers, your girlfriend, your parents) pay for your mistakes. Be a man and fucking get a job.


----------



## Keystone (Nov 22, 2018)

Sonichump said:


> "And Kat had to get a new job, and that's not fair to her, you know?" You know what's not fair, Phil? Making everyone around you (your viewers, your girlfriend, your parents) pay for your mistakes. *Be a man and fucking get a job.*



"That's not how it works" 

Remember, he legitimately said that when everyone suggested he get a job.


----------



## notquiteaperson (Nov 22, 2018)

So in 6 months we will have 16,000 reasons to think he's full of shit.

He's got 16,000 problems but having to get off the couch ain't one.


----------



## Sparkletor (Nov 22, 2018)

Every single dollar he makes goes directly to taxes.

Like his new shirt he bought yesterday? $8 at Kohls. I'm gonna go out on a limb and say that's not the only thing they bought. I'm also going to go out on a limb and say that Kohl's doesn't sell anything absolutely necessary to live.


----------



## thebonesauce (Nov 22, 2018)

whirlydude said:


> Is there anywhere I can watch a VOD of this shitstorm I missed?



Oh don’t worry, he’s UPLOADING IT TO YOUTUBE. If this isn’t the most blatantly transparent thing you’ve ever seen... And he feels no shame in talking about it.

He literally ended it with, “I gotta cook and I feel like my YouTube viewers need to see this to so I’m UPLOADING IT TO YOUTUBE.”

I can’t imagine a worse idea, assuming the man has no shame or dignity. He really is something else man.


----------



## Alxmir23 (Nov 22, 2018)

PieceofShet said:


> "What did I do to deserve this?"
> 
> You just used your parents bad health/possible death to get pity money from children. Who does that? The kinda person who deserves all the bad!


if they die,how the hell is he 1.gonna pay for the funeral cost 2.travel to wherever they are to attend said funeral. unless they die together,thats 2 funerals


----------



## Sparkletor (Nov 22, 2018)

Alxmir23 said:


> if they die,how the hell is he 1.gonna pay for the funeral cost 2.travel to wherever they are to attend said funeral. unless they die together,thats 2 funerals


1. Dave (the actual Dave, not DSP) seems like a smart enough guy to have life insurance amd probably a cemetery plot for himself and his wife.
2. DSP wouldn't go to the funeral because he has to work.


----------



## actually (Nov 22, 2018)

to the max: did Phil list any changes at all that he was planning on making to try and increase how much he's able to save between now and tax deadline? Or was it literally just "give me money" or I'll have to get a loan / refinance (LOL, bank ain't doin' that) / SELL DUH CAHNDO?


----------



## Forbidden Math (Nov 22, 2018)

whirlydude said:


> Is there anywhere I can watch a VOD of this shitstorm I missed?


Tevin's restream is saved but unlisted
https://youtu.be/eS1qMO5OqZs


----------



## Asperchewy (Nov 22, 2018)

whirlydude said:


> Is there anywhere I can watch a VOD of this shitstorm I missed?


----------



## Fuckyoudad (Nov 22, 2018)

One of the big takeaways from all this to me is that mass-flagging his stuff on youtube - something that's struck most people I think as a waste of time - actually did a number on him. Technically only because of a change in how youtube operates (if what he says is to be believed in any capacity) but nevertheless, the process itself caught up to him. Trying to make a career out of this shit is clearly so volatile and in ten fucking years and all the blows he's taken, he's still never even thought that maybe trying to get out of this game would be of real benefit to his mental wellbeing.

Even with this latest episode he was talking about big changes would need to be made. And didn't outline any of them on his part.. so are the changes simply you guys need to dig deeper than ever before into your pockets again.? Make some real sacrifices like my fav heroes in Final Fantasy 6. Damn the man! (Tevin) Save the Empire! (Mah Hause)

His streans are just confusing I'll need to suffer through it again later to unpack more info and see if he at any point actually made any mention of what he was actually planning to do. I heard 10 wouldbe solutions and none that he'd be willing to do or wouldn't be able to do.


----------



## slacktauren (Nov 22, 2018)

He did say at one point though that going from a partnered sponsorship on Youtube to going solo didn't change revenue that much because Youtube changed it so it's even for everybody. Now why is he so butthurt about it then. It's almost as if he can't keep track of his lies in one single stream.


----------



## Cpt_Autismo (Nov 22, 2018)

We have to give him 16k on top of the usual amount. He couldn't keep bringing us this high kwality kantent, if he didn't get to keep his real adult house with his real adult office. If we don't do it from him do it for Kate. So they can truly start their lifes together.


If you think about it, he will need the donation by februray as twitch is on a 2 month delay. That means he would need 5k extra every month now. He should start a gofGoFun with the state of the stream vlog as his pitch video. Maybe that way he gets some pitty bucks from people that didnt research him. Because I see now way in in hell for him to get enough money otherwise.


----------



## thebonesauce (Nov 22, 2018)

I just can’t believe what I’ve heard. He actually doubled down. He ACTUALLY did it. AND he trashed Curse! And the detractors! He saved time and just mixed 3 older begathons and condensed them.


----------



## Alxmir23 (Nov 22, 2018)

actually said:


> to the max: did Phil list any changes at all that he was planning on making to try and increase how much he's able to save between now and tax deadline? Or was it literally just "give me money" or I'll have to get a loan / refinance (LOL, bank ain't doin' that) / SELL DUH CAHNDO?


well he said he didnt do anything wrong,so what would he need to change. all he said that needed to be done is get 16k bonus money. thats money not counting the money he will spend on bills


----------



## Fuckyoudad (Nov 22, 2018)

_XXIII_ said:


> Edit: fuck me he just said ‘I’d like to meet my parents again, even if it’s for the last time.’



I missed this somehow. His Dad hasn't even retired yet and he's already seeing them pass out of existence.


----------



## Alxmir23 (Nov 22, 2018)

Fuckoffdad said:


> I missed this somehow. His Dad hasn't even retired yet and he's already seeing them pass out of existence.


because phil thinks that because he is old that his parents must be extremely old to the point of death.
they are probably like 65. thats nothing


----------



## I'mPushingButtons (Nov 22, 2018)

What happened to the 2017 tax money

is Phil going to the pen for tax evasion


----------



## Xenomorph (Nov 22, 2018)

He wants 16K to fix up the house to sell it off.  He has a broken HVAC unit and who knows what else is fucked up in there like his mold issue in his bedroom closet.


----------



## Commander Keen (Nov 22, 2018)

xenomorph said:


> He wants 16K to fix up the house to sell it off.  He has a broken HVAC unit and who knows what else is fucked up in there like his mold issue in his bedroom closet.



I like how the moron bought a place with water damage. I was arguing with some jackass about housing costs and he pulled up some HAR listings to prove me wrong and they were all flood damaged houses priced to move because the owners refuse to live in a house with water damage. That shit will fucking kill you. 

Make fun of hurricane harvey victims some more, Phil, while you breathe in that sweet, musty mold. That’s what’s been making your back better. The spores in the air you’re breathing every single day. 

Probably why his snorting has gotten so much worse. He probably does have a serious mold/mildew problem.


----------



## Sparkletor (Nov 22, 2018)

The detractors ruined his life. He's financially ruined because of trolls. It had nothing to do with him not having a job for almost a decade. 

DSP has been criticized for not having a real job and for spending his money frivolously since he lost his helicopter job. He could have gotten a job and still made YouTube videos. He could have saved his money instead of buying expensive toys and surf and turf dinners.

This is nobody's fault but his own. People tried to tell him it wouldn't last but he refused to listen.

He is so poor right now he can barely afford bottled water, energy drinks, alcohol, new clothes, holiday decorations, two internet lines, and multiple paid video services.


----------



## Filthy Greenskin (Nov 22, 2018)

I like how he said that Tut ruined things by donating a fat wad of cash. That's a few serious mental backflips to justify how it's not his fault he pissed away a massive windfall.


----------



## Pointandlaugh (Nov 22, 2018)

thebonesauce said:


> I just can’t believe what I’ve heard. He actually doubled down. He ACTUALLY did it. AND he trashed Curse! And the detractors! He saved time and just mixed 3 older begathons and condensed them.


We still have the Christmas begathon yet to come!!!


----------



## George Beorge (Nov 22, 2018)

I'm not gonna say that detractors didn't contribute to his financial troubles, because they absolutely did, but if he hadn't been so retarded with the money he did make, it probably wouldn't even matter.


----------



## Raven'sChild (Nov 22, 2018)

Pubic Enemy #1 said:


> Claims he has more followers. First lie of the stream, folks!
> 
> Followed by the second lie that he listened to viewers and made his videos longer. No Dave, you only did that because your channel got demonetised, and when you noticed it increased engagement like poor Nich was telling you it would for years, you kept on.



D$P started posting longer vids because he was posting them to KOGaming when his DSPGaming channel had lost monetization and said that he 'didn't want to spam those folks with 30+ vids daily'.  It had nothing to do with the suggestions his fans ( and Nich ) had been saying for years.  It was pure laziness.  In truth, knowing that channel did not get a quarter of the traffic DSPgaming gets it was easier to upload his streams in a large chunk.  After noticing viewer retention to have taken an upward trend, he continued to upload longer vids to the now re-monetized DSPgaming ( though gradually reduced hour or so parts for more vids/day ).  



Fuckoffdad said:


> Kat wants a Cat. Quality time spent together is going to the garbage dump. Eating out twice in a day together. It's absolutely amazing and sucks we can't do this more often and waste more money on fine dining together!



D$P, the day before eating an expensive, store bought, pre-made Thanksgiving dinner admits to eating out TWICE and going shopping moments before declaring he has no money to pay his taxes...and needs $16K in addition to his regular haul to keep his head above water.
Here's an idea, STOP going out to eat 4+ times a month and impulse buying T-shirts!!!!!!111one 



Pubic Enemy #1 said:


> This is what DSP expects us to believe they said.
> 
> "Phil, we love you. You're a provocateur who's been around for 10 years. You're a great Youtuber with an amazing legacy and you've never done anything wrong in your life. Your content is masterful and we love working with you. You are incredible. We know you have trolls surrounding you, negative idiots who hate you, but we know you haven't done anything wrong in your life. However because we have to manually deal with these false reports we're firing you"



THIS needs to be investigated.  For one thing, I find it patently absurd that ANY company would hold unwritten, verbal only 'backdoor dealings' like the ones he is claiming Curse has done.  This screams ready made Lawsuit.  Curse is a Huge MCN.  They were known to have taken anyone and everyone.  The number of YT reports/claims they would have received hourly would make DSP's a mere drop in the bucket to them.



Wurstbrot said:


> He has not a single dollar for federal taxes because of all the things which happened, and nothing of that was his fault of course. He made amazing life decisions.
> That's the problem.
> 
> Whoever voted for taxes, congratulations.
> ...



He has already lain the groundwork for his fail safe: his re-fi will miraculously be approved.  Though I am willing to bet it will never be mentioned one way or the other.  This is the teaser trailer for the big Christmas Sweeps Push.




Alxmir23 said:


> if they die,how the hell is he 1.gonna pay for the funeral cost 2.travel to wherever they are to attend said funeral. unless they die together,thats 2 funerals



His parents, unlike our boy, seem like regular folks who know how to manage money.  I am sure his father has Life insurance or has recently purchased some seeing as even though Dave ( Phil's dad ) is still gainfully employed is  apparently on death's door and pleading with his son to visit his deathbed.



actually said:


> to the max: did Phil list any changes at all that he was planning on making to try and increase how much he's able to save between now and tax deadline? Or was it literally just "give me money" or I'll have to get a loan / refinance (LOL, bank ain't doin' that) / SELL DUH CAHNDO?


Khet is going to have to pony up ( pun intended ) more of her paycheck.  Also, the ConnDough is off limits as it does not have enough equity accrued to make selling it a big enough windfall according to D$P.  It is the WaKhando that has the equity, but unfortunately it will cost tooooo much money to sand and paint the drywall in his 'office' after removing the soundproofing foam to make this a viable option.  If, he has after all these years failed to address the leak in his roof, however as he suggests, I think our boy has bigger fish to fry and a roofing job might just be what he's actually being to be paid with part of that $16k.  As a middle unit, the HOA may have been pressing him to have that shit fixed already or GTFO!!!!!!111one


----------



## thebonesauce (Nov 22, 2018)

Filthy Greenskin said:


> I like how he said that Tut ruined things by donating a fat wad of cash. That's a few serious mental backflips to justify how it's not his fault he pissed away a massive windfall.



This entire saga is about Phil pissing away windfall after windfall. He has always and might always bounce back in time. Somehow.


----------



## Sparkletor (Nov 22, 2018)

The roof on the Washington house got fixed long ago. You hear him bitching about the roofers in his green screen garage video.


----------



## Haunter (Nov 22, 2018)

Some stuff to add:



Spoiler: Stuff



Claims that increased numbers, such as Twitch Follower numbers, proves he's on an upward financial trend. In regards to his Followers, the reason for his huge Follower count is because his chat is kept in Follower Only Mode. Each time a "Detractor" is banned, a new account has to be made and follow Phil to again speak in Phil's chat.

Likened this new Reveal to last year's Reveal "in the early Fall", clearly unaware that it was also on Thanksgiving.

Has worked to keep Kat's private life private: "I do think that has worked." The Halloween blow-up she had at him for the "movies about demon possession" question wasn't even a month ago.

Last year's taxes amounted to $5,000, with another $5,000 for his "Tax Attorney". A little after this, the number becomes "10,000+".

"Contributions" over the year has been "upward". Phil needs to "keep it at the way it's going", essentially relying on his income being as good as his peak during the summer.

"Nothing negative happened" with tutankhamunnn (remember tut was timed out for criticizing Phil's continued pan-handling). Says several times that tut is a "pathological liar".

Uses of "Loans" continues even without the pretense of the old "Business Loans".

Needs two years of income history to refinance his house. Until then, he has to "tough it out" and "stay the course".

Kat "stepped up" to "contribute". Some nice use of his stream talk here to outright refer to money.

Can't move back to Connecticut because of the expense of the move.

"I'm not the kind of person to point fingers": immediately blames the trolls and Youtube.

He didn't actually cry, but his voice did waver several timers. At one point he rested his head on his hand as he silently gazed at chat, a la WingsOfRemption.


----------



## Monday Michiru (Nov 22, 2018)

I spilled my seed in the ATK thread because I jumped there from Recent Posts on the homepage. Didn't know there was a separate pity party thread. Oops.



Spoiler: My glowing hot takes






Monday Michiru said:


> We've got a stress ball in hand, ladies and gentlemen. ZERO dollars saved towards the upcoming tax payment. Currently listing his options. #1, take out yet another loan. #2, refinance the gout mansion...





Monday Michiru said:


> Option #3 is to sell the house and everything in it. It's ridiculous to ask him to get a job. Dave's WHOLE DAY is in the Let's Play business. And he can't be doing two jobs at his age. Dave speculates that he needs *sixteen thousand extra dollars between now and Tax Day 2019*. (That's $16K on top of his usual income...)
> 
> The lack of money has put his relationship with Kat "on hold." Dangling the engagement/marriage carrot. Mama and Papa Darksyde are aging and Dave suspects they nobly won't tell him the full extent of their health decline. Worries he may only get to see them one more time, but has curiously refused their offer to pay for plane tickets.
> 
> He really did deliver with a new low. Bravo.





Monday Michiru said:


> I spoke too soon. This is unprecedented emo. Voice breaking. He's actually pretending to tear up. Not just flirting with it like before. Blaming Tevin and waves of trolls on the way down. Sowing fears of repo men. You're gonna tear Kat, his soulmate, his "beautiful woman" away from him. "Were your jollies really worth it?"
> 
> The Hardcore Crying Season has begun.


----------



## Raven'sChild (Nov 22, 2018)

Onionboy should have cut an onion during that last break and had it on his 'cam table' so when he leaned in he might actually have generated some tears.  This is what oft happens when untrained folks rehearse an emotional plea one to many times beforehand.  He should call up Sally Struthers for some coaching.


----------



## JamFlowMan (Nov 22, 2018)

So what I gather from catching up is Phil owes 16 k in taxes in 6 months but will just spend any donation money and put the bill on credit cards thus solving nothing.  He's going to do nothing wrong, he's going to do everything correct.


----------



## Adamska (Nov 22, 2018)

PomegranateKing said:


> Darn it, we need a stream snipe. I don't want to give this guy the views...


Then don't. I never watch the Pigroach in its natural begging environment because it's better to wait here and get the news than to listen to his doughy ass weeble around the main points while trying to both beg for money, vent his ass ache over people calling him what he is (a cowardly cunt of a manchild), and scream he's a big boy with a big responsibility and a big house who's successful. Plus I get to avoid giving Dave any form of metric like views and never have to worry about getting gift subbed by a member of the Pigcult too.

Case in point I learned that his big problem is just a spin off of the old muh taxes and muh debt just by looking at the main thread. Whoopee, that was to be expected since Phil is such a slug that he knowingly abuses holiday charity to get out of fucking budgeting anything. Plus  in this one I learned that Phil is so desperate to pretend to have someone to talk to that he reused his old stories from previous Ask the Pig episodes to masturbate himself and remember when his life wasn't misery.

It's literally that easy.


----------



## Destro1986 (Nov 22, 2018)

He's mostly in this position because for some crazy reason our business degree graduate thinks taxes are the lowest on the payment priority. 

He really does act like a boomer; he's paying off credit cards monthly to make room on those cards to pay his bills. Instead of just paying the bills and either defaulting on the cards of just making minimum payments if he can afford it after expenses.


----------



## Fuckyoudad (Nov 22, 2018)

I'll save my long sobering rant for another time. I'll just remind everyone that thinks this is the end of Phil: he has Pigroachian blood in his veins and he'd probably survive an atomic bomb to beg another day.


----------



## Adamska (Nov 22, 2018)

Destro1986 said:


> He's mostly in this position because for some crazy reason our business degree graduate thinks taxes are the lowest on the payment priority.
> 
> He really does act like a boomer; he's paying off credit cards monthly to make room on those cards to pay his bills. Instead of just paying the bills and either defaulting on the cards of just making minimum payments if he can afford it after expenses.


His reasoning is stupidly simple to figure out, mainly because Phil Burnell is a stupidly simple man.

He wants the maximum amount of money he can hold in his hands at all times possible. This is because he's an impulse buyer at heart and is too lazy to budget; he wants everything now and it has to be the best as well, since Dave in his own delusional mind is the best manly man ever. He also is lazy and stupid, and thus cannot be arsed to do any budgeting or pay off debts unless he absolutely has to.


----------



## whirly (Nov 22, 2018)

Didn't he confirm that he and Kat have stuff they've bought in the house that they purposely don't show off? How convenient that it wasn't brought up as he's crying about still being broke and in debt, on the verge of losing everything.


----------



## PomegranateKing (Nov 22, 2018)

I just want to point out some fresh observations before this gets analyzed to death in the next few days.

1. Claims he has no money, every penny goes to his current debt. But when he started the stream he described a day off with his cat, where they went out to eat, checked out pets in a shelter (admittedly, he said he knows he can't get a pet as things are) and then threw away lots of things at the dump. In my experience, they charge you to do this.

I know its nothing new, but this guy upsets me so much with these facts alone. It's so clear he's never been so poor he could barely afford a single meal of ramen for the day. Poverty to Dave is not having lobster every meal. 

Being "broke", this bloated pig still has monthly subscriptions to Netflix and business class cable. He still has meals delivered to his house. He buys dumb decorations and costumes.

2. Dave has known about this since the beginning of the year, and he has done nothing. Flying out his soul maid, eating out, multiple vacations. This man had the information for ages and has actively continued his excess spending. But now it's "Save me! I need the $$$ or life will become unbearable! Nothing I could do!"

3. The Curse story is convenient and, frankly, bullshit. Claims Curse dropped him because, despite knowing he was doing absolutely nothing wrong, they still had to review every report on him on an individual basis, on the off chance that he might actually do something wrong.

That's like saying "I have a friend named Dave. Dave knows I don't own any guns, and he actually spends every day telling people I don't own a gun. But Dave can't be my friend any more because he says there's a risk that I'll PULL OUT MY GUN AND MASSACRE PEOPLE."


----------



## Raven'sChild (Nov 22, 2018)

Adamska said:


> ...This is because he's an impulse buyer at heart and is too lazy to budget; he wants everything now and it has to be the best as well, since Dave in his own delusional mind is the best manly man ever. He also is lazy and stupid, and thus cannot be arsed to do any budgeting or pay off debts unless he absolutely has to.


Dude, you're so parroting what those 'tractors' say you Sheep!  D$P no longer drinks those expensive V8 energy drinks, he switched up his bottled water ( even though he had a Brita in his WaKhando fridge he could filter tap water with ) AND possibly bought his Thanksgiving meal from Fred Meyers meal bundle in lieu of the Omaha Steaks $89 turkey sans sides.  D$P didn't buy that new black begging Gremlins t-shirt, Khet bought that.  Stop listening to the 'tractors'..without hearing protection.


----------



## actually (Nov 22, 2018)

PenisMuncher23 said:


> I think it's more that he thinks the price will go up eventually, and doesn't want to give up on an "investment" because he believes that fans will bail him out. And I think they will.



They might, but $16k _extra_ over what is functionally 5 months (December to April) is an additional $3k every month above what he usually takes home. That would amount to about $8k-9k just from Twitch to reach that "goal". Unless another Tut shows up, I don't see that happening. That said, I honestly think he's full of shit, because the IRS is usually more than willing to work out a payment plan. As an example, there was a year where I was unemployed for nearly the entire year (basically had 2 months of tax-withheld income) and my wife had her own business that made ~$45k, but had no taxes withheld because we were stretched thin. When we filed our taxes, we ended up owing about $7k. We called the IRS, applied for the payment plan, and made payments of $200 a month until it was all paid off. It sucked to have to do that, but there's not a single goddamn reason Phil couldn't do the same.



Haunter said:


> Last year's taxes amounted to $5,000, with another $5,000 for his "Tax Attorney". A little after this, the number becomes "10,000+".



Without hearing the actual words, Phil may have been conflating his back state taxes and his federal taxes. The back state taxes appear to have been ~$5k, and the federal ones we ballparked at ~$16k or so based on an assumed $100k income without significant deductions. That said, he paid $5k for his "attorney"? That would 25 billable hours at $200/hr. What a surprise--Phil got ripped off.



PomegranateKing said:


> 1. Claims he has no money, every penny goes to his current debt. But when he started the stream he described a day off with his cat, where they went out to eat, checked out pets in a shelter (admittedly, he said he knows he can't get a pet as things are) and then threw away lots of things at the dump. In my experience, they charge you to do this.



There are a number of dumps that will take items for free, so it's _possible_ that didn't cost him money. Either way, if you're "broke" you don't go out to eat multiple times a day.


----------



## DiabeticSP (Nov 22, 2018)

I don't know what it's like in Washington, but as a first year tax assistant (non CPA) my billable hours were around $60/hr for personal and small businesses.

Obviously a proper CPA or (god forbid he insist) an Associate would be more, but even then a 5k tax bill is insane.

Lets just he blunt, thats not how getting your taxes done works. The only time I've heard of rates that high was when you want a client to fuck off, but can't say so for some reason. And Phil's not that kinda client.

Dave needs to ring up PWC or EY and get a intern to do his tax shit. Its gonna be like 500 bucks to have some dude slap his numbers into a tax software, hit print, and have a manager sign it.


----------



## Raven'sChild (Nov 22, 2018)

actually said:


> ... When we filed our taxes, we ended up owing about $7k. We called the IRS, applied for the payment plan, and made payments of $200 a month until it was all paid off. It sucked to have to do that, but there's not a single goddamn reason Phil couldn't do the same....


 No powerlvl, but something similar happened and can confirm IRS is more than willing to set up an affordable payment plan; no garnishment of wages, loss of house nor threat thereof.


----------



## Slander Man (Nov 22, 2018)

Parents: "Phillip we really want you and Kat to come out and see us. We will send you money for plane tickets."

Phil: "Any money given to me right now has to go straight to muh bills."


----------



## Hungrymandinner (Nov 22, 2018)

I noticed a few interesting tidbits sandwiched between the tax bullshit:

When referring to Kat, Phil said he loves their life together, their house, etc. He loves everything except her apparently. So why does Phil want to marry her?
Despite what Phil claims, it doesn’t cost anything to get married. Maybe a few bucks to file a marriage license. Does DSP really need an extravagant wedding? He has no friends to invite. His parents are knocking on death’s door. 
Phil laid the groundwork for the inevitable demise of his relationship, saying the financial stress put on it by detractors could be too much to bear. Watch for this in a future episode. 
A cat is not an expensive pet. 25 lbs of cat litter is enough for 1 month and costs $10. A large bag of dry food is a similar price. Like with his stalled relationship, Phil is scared of the commitment a pet will entail. 
Phil’s parents want to see Phil and Kat before they die. Maybe he can make time for them during the summer game drought. If they survive that long.


----------



## Freshtodeath (Nov 22, 2018)

Thought that was one of his weakest begathons to date. Here are some key quotes I thought:

"If I can grind and do this for 3 years i should be good" - If he means keeping his same schedule for 3 years then there's no way Kat stays with him.

"I can't go visit my parents cause I will have to put my relationship with Kat on hold" WTF? People leave their spouses to go places. You're not putting anything on hold. 

"I am too old to get a second job" People work long days into their 50s you're making excuses. 

To me the solution seems simple. Sell the house. Live within your means and make a life with Kat. He doesn't seem interested in that though. I am starting to worry that his father has been giving him money this whole time and propping up his business.


----------



## TheGoutinator (Nov 22, 2018)

Just watched the video - it was on another level of pathetic even for Phil standards.

I always wondered when he would get to the point where he would try to force himself to breakdown and cry. Today was that day. The desperation has reached an all-time high.

He had no one thing he wanted to lie and whine about. Instead he made a list of all the things he could use to scam people for.  The result was several rants that went all over the place. Just a bunch of gibberish babble for over an hour. Lying and crying about shit that is happening now and shit that happened years ago - with a wonderful mix of self-pity and blaming everyone else but himself.

And for the main event, as expected, the King Of Gout reaches a new low by using his parents. He couldn't bring himself to say his parents are actually ill because he knows it's not true, instead says he thinks he suspects they are and aren't telling him. Uh-huh.

Remember, folks - if Phil can't see his parents before they die, it's *YOUR *fault. Do *YOU *really want that on your conscience? *SNORT*


----------



## actually (Nov 22, 2018)

Anybody here see what tips Phil got today? I have $30 from Rob Warren and an anonymous $10. Phil also made reference to a couple of large tips. I'm trying to do my usual methods, but running into some trouble.


----------



## harbinger (Nov 23, 2018)

actually said:


> Anybody here see what tips Phil got today? I have $30 from Rob Warren and an anonymous $10. Phil also made reference to a couple of large tips. I'm trying to do my usual methods, but running into some trouble.


I was in and out of a mirror stream, but I did see a $50 tip go through.


----------



## notquiteaperson (Nov 23, 2018)

actually said:


> Anybody here see what tips Phil got today? I have $30 from Rob Warren and an anonymous $10. Phil also made reference to a couple of large tips. I'm trying to do my usual methods, but running into some trouble.


The biggest was a $100 tip, also the aforementioned $50 tip, the 2 you mentioned and several smaller ones, at least $200 just in tips that I saw.
By the way @actually, did you see grazydream is a fan of yours?


----------



## actually (Nov 23, 2018)

notquiteaperson said:


> The biggest was a $100 tip, also the aforementioned $50 tip, the 2 you mentioned and several smaller ones, at least $200 just in tips that I saw.
> By the way @actually, did you see grazydream is a fan of yours?



Thanks. And I sure did. Wrote him a nice note too. Hopefully he sees it and legit takes it to heart. He seems to realize that Phil's not actually interested in taking any actual steps to fix his shit, but hopefully he reads and thinks about it. ()


Edit: Pending final tip count, the tentative Thanksgiving begathon take was as follows:

Cheers = $80.47 (includes the $15 infinite left behind overnight)
Subs = $55 (includes 12 gifted subs with 10 from grazydream)
Tips = $201 (this is _very_ tentative and based in part on gathered information)

Total = ~$336.47

That's not even his best single day this month. But we'll see if he starts to get any large tips. Same for the forthcoming Christmas begathon. Will Phil be ballsy enough to put up a $16k whoreboard goal? Tune in next time, on Dragonball DSP!


----------



## Null (Nov 23, 2018)

God he is insufferable. I tried to listen to this but 1:16 he talks about caring about his viewer's wishes and then leans in as close to his mic as he can and goes _*SNOOOOOORT*_ right into my FUCKING EAR DRUMS and I can't fucking stand it.

If I do anything this annoying on my streams please fucking tell me because it is completely unlistenable.

Here's the audio archive. Give it a sec to cache.


----------



## Adamska (Nov 23, 2018)

actually said:


> Anybody here see what tips Phil got today? I have $30 from Rob Warren and an anonymous $10. Phil also made reference to a couple of large tips. I'm trying to do my usual methods, but running into some trouble.


Eh, it's either KG or one of the other two or three dummies (more like two since one socks like crazy) from the tumbleweed forums being stealthy, or Dave trying to salvage his ego by pretending he got big bucks for his begathon where he just cries poor and pretends he loves his parents since the muh taxes excuse was a bit of a lead balloon this year. Either way, looks like the Pig needs a better excuse come Christmas. Either that or the Pigcult will get a new Omega Cuck to front the money to allow Phil to continue to refuse to budget anything.


----------



## DiabeticSP (Nov 23, 2018)

Freshtodeath said:


> "I can't go visit my parents cause I will have to put my relationship with Kat on hold" WTF? People leave their spouses to go places. You're not putting anything on hold.



To me it sounded like his parents wanted to meet Kat, which of course is a No from Phil.

But even then, agreed its weird she's his Soulmate but he can't trust her alone for a few days.


----------



## Ching_Chong (Nov 23, 2018)

Fuck Dave. 

"I'm 35, I can't get another job!" Walmart hires the most retarded people to work there.  They hire cripples. They hire drug addicts.  They hire 70+ people. No excuse. 

My Dad worked until he was 55 at a family business.  Left and then worked as a carrier (long distance same day shipping).  60, the state hires him and he does pretty damn good now.

There is always a job out there for those who want it.


----------



## KingjadVCMP (Nov 23, 2018)

https://thekingofhate.com/forums/topic/4571-thoughts-on-state-of-the-stream/

The topic Amityville was not involved with has potential for triggering Phil. Folk might want to keep an eye on it.


----------



## draculapenis (Nov 23, 2018)

Ching_Chong said:


> Fuck Dave.
> 
> "I'm 35, I can't get another job!" Walmart hires the most exceptional people to work there.  They hire cripples. They hire drug addicts.  They hire 70+ people. No excuse.
> 
> ...


Here's my question for the "get a job" crowd: how is he going to get a job that pays anywhere NEAR as much as he makes now? He's really backed himself into a corner here because he has no job-relevant skills (though admittedly he'd make a decent shock lock dolling out stupid contrarian opinions and listening to himself talk), no experience, and really no attributes applicable to a job that could make him what streaming makes him. I feel zero pity for him because this is 10,000% his own doing because he has no money skills and he puts zero effort into his content, but getting a job would literally take away from begging time, which makes him way more per hour than a Walmart job.

There are a lot of things he could do if he was smart and not lazy, but one easy thing to do would be sell the house and the condo (not hard to sell as a FSBO, moron), and just move SOMEWHERE that's cheap with decent internet. Literally all he needs is internet. His contrived reasoning for staying in his house and keeping the condo is one of the least sensible parts of the DSPhere to me. It would solve his current alleged tax debt as well as drastically cut his monthly payments. Move to South Carolina or some shit, it's warm there, Mr. Post-nasal Drip.Honestly, his inability to see this as a possible way out kind of makes me think he's just 100% lying about being in any kind of debt at all, and he's just trying to build up the nest egg before disappearing.


----------



## Ching_Chong (Nov 23, 2018)

draculapenis said:


> Here's my question for the "get a job" crowd: how is he going to get a job that pays anywhere NEAR as much as he makes now? He's really backed himself into a corner here because he has no job-relevant skills (though admittedly he'd make a decent shock lock dolling out stupid contrarian opinions and listening to himself talk), no experience, and really no attributes applicable to a job that could make him what streaming makes him. I feel zero pity for him because this is 10,000% his own doing because he has no money skills and he puts zero effort into his content, but getting a job would literally take away from begging time, which makes him way more per hour than a Walmart job.
> 
> There are a lot of things he could do if he was smart and not lazy, but one easy thing to do would be sell the house and the condo (not hard to sell as a FSBO, moron), and just move SOMEWHERE that's cheap with decent internet. Literally all he needs is internet. His contrived reasoning for staying in his house and keeping the condo is one of the least sensible parts of the DSPhere to me. It would solve his current alleged tax debt as well as drastically cut his monthly payments. Move to South Carolina or some shit, it's warm there, Mr. Post-nasal Drip.Honestly, his inability to see this as a possible way out kind of makes me think he's just 100% lying about being in any kind of debt at all, and he's just trying to build up the nest egg before disappearing.



He has to rearrange his schedule, whether it's doing one stream and then going to work or quit streaming and get multiple jobs.  Along with downsizing his lifestyle.

  He should be dumping his Washington house, using the equity to pay off his debt.  Then moving back home to his condo or a cheaper state.  Dump the new car for a decent, older used car since he doesn't drive.  

If he stayed streaming, he should pick a game or 3 and stick with those staples.  Utilize Steam or something.  Plenty of ultra cheap good games.  

I'm sure others can go into more details.  He's just a lazy fuck who wants handouts instead of doing these supposed changes he didn't list.


----------



## samovski (Nov 23, 2018)

KingjadVCMP said:


> https://thekingofhate.com/forums/topic/4571-thoughts-on-state-of-the-stream/
> 
> The topic Amityville was not involved with has potential for triggering Phil. Folk might want to keep an eye on it.



http://archive.md/MCQve

Saved it as is for now. There's a very good chance that's getting removed soon.

Sorry if someone else already has.

Edit - Nich getting all detractory again.






Gonna be pedantic but "definitely" not defiantly. Always bothers me when people Misspell  it like that.


----------



## PieceofShet (Nov 23, 2018)

draculapenis said:


> Here's my question for the "get a job" crowd: how is he going to get a job that pays anywhere NEAR as much as he makes now? He's really backed himself into a corner here because he has no job-relevant skills (though admittedly he'd make a decent shock lock dolling out stupid contrarian opinions and listening to himself talk), no experience, and really no attributes applicable to a job that could make him what streaming makes him. I feel zero pity for him because this is 10,000% his own doing because he has no money skills and he puts zero effort into his content, but getting a job would literally take away from begging time, which makes him way more per hour than a Walmart job.
> 
> There are a lot of things he could do if he was smart and not lazy, but one easy thing to do would be sell the house and the condo (not hard to sell as a FSBO, moron), and just move SOMEWHERE that's cheap with decent internet. Literally all he needs is internet. His contrived reasoning for staying in his house and keeping the condo is one of the least sensible parts of the DSPhere to me. It would solve his current alleged tax debt as well as drastically cut his monthly payments. Move to South Carolina or some shit, it's warm there, Mr. Post-nasal Drip.Honestly, his inability to see this as a possible way out kind of makes me think he's just 100% lying about being in any kind of debt at all, and he's just trying to build up the nest egg before disappearing.



He can do streaming while having a part time, hell..  Even a full time job. He just doesnt wanna do it.


----------



## Wurstbrot (Nov 23, 2018)

samovski said:


> Edit - Nich getting all detractory again.


I really like this Nich guy. I wish him all the pineapples he can eat.

But yeah, stated everywhere multiple times but I just want to roll in those cozy facts again. For years he has lowered himself in a hot acid-pit, people told him there is this acid-pit, animals fell into the acid-pit in scream, the walls were melting, the acid-pit made loud bubble sounds, there are several documentations and scientific papers about the dangers of the acid-pit and the crazy man who refuses to leave his situation, entire newschannel cover the acid-pit which can also be seen on several TVs in the same cave as the acid-pit, his shoes fell into the acid-pit and literally exploded by contact, *and now* he is low enough to get his stick man-legs corroded away.

*And just now* at the last second he cries for help - very little too late. But not to leave the hot acid-pit but to get heft back up to a point where the slow lowering into the acid-pit matters too little, and please replace his legs. 

You just have to love this lolcow. Get burned Dave, as 99,9% is your fault and you won't even notice it.


----------



## ProdigalDuke (Nov 23, 2018)

Oh man. This motherfucker spends Thanksgiving literally crying on the internet, begging for money from teenagers and mentally challenged racists/perverts, just so he can continue his borderline alcoholic, lazy, disgusting, diabetes filled lifestyle for a few more months. All the while his frail, aging parents spend their twilight years stressed and worried about their ungrateful son, who they just want to see one more time.

BUT WE'RE JUST JEALOUS


----------



## Hungrymandinner (Nov 23, 2018)

draculapenis said:


> Here's my question for the "get a job" crowd: how is he going to get a job that pays anywhere NEAR as much as he makes now? He's really backed himself into a corner here because he has no job-relevant skills (though admittedly he'd make a decent shock lock dolling out stupid contrarian opinions and listening to himself talk), no experience, and really no attributes applicable to a job that could make him what streaming makes him. I feel zero pity for him because this is 10,000% his own doing because he has no money skills and he puts zero effort into his content, but getting a job would literally take away from begging time, which makes him way more per hour than a Walmart job.


The lack of marketable skills and yawning resume gap are both huge obstacles to Phil getting gainful employment, but I’d argue his tahxic reputation is an even bigger one. Any competent HR person will do a basic Google / LinkedIn / Facebook search on a candidate in order to weed out the crazies. Phil will never make it past that phase.

Thus his realistic options are:

Stream ‘til he dies.
Declare bankruptcy. Get a minimum wage job ($15 / hr in Seattle, which is not bad). Marry Kat. Apply for some kind of financial assistance if necessary.  Maybe work towards self-employment or a trade. This would undoubtedly be his best option for his physical, social, and mental health. 
Inherit money from parents. His parents aren’t dead yet, though. We also don’t know that Phil will be their heir or the amount he stands to inherit. If they need to enter assisted living or a nursing home, that money will go up in smoke. 
Get on disability. This is a brisk business in a number of rust belt towns, where close to 25% of the population is on disability.
I kind of hope I can watch 50-year-old Phil ineffectually play his PlayStation 7 in 2035 while complaining about the cost of his insulin and Lipitor. Maybe there’ll be a Phil Jr that he drags on stream for pity bucks.


----------



## Filthy Greenskin (Nov 23, 2018)

draculapenis said:


> Here's my question for the "get a job" crowd: how is he going to get a job that pays anywhere NEAR as much as he makes now? He's really backed himself into a corner here because he has no job-relevant skills (though admittedly he'd make a decent shock lock dolling out stupid contrarian opinions and listening to himself talk), no experience, and really no attributes applicable to a job that could make him what streaming makes him. I feel zero pity for him because this is 10,000% his own doing because he has no money skills and he puts zero effort into his content, but getting a job would literally take away from begging time, which makes him way more per hour than a Walmart job.



I would say that while he has fuck-all in terms of job skills, it's not too late to start from the bottom and have a decent management position in 5-10 years of hard work with a fairly good wage, career changes in late 30s-early 40s are still doable. What Phil doesn't have is a hard work ethic, he puts in minimal effort and expects maximum gain, which is why he'll never progress any further than a basic work position.


----------



## George Beorge (Nov 23, 2018)

Just watched/skimmed the stream. Kind of hard not to feel kind of bad for him, even if it's a hole he dug himself.


----------



## Wurstbrot (Nov 23, 2018)

George Beorge said:


> Just watched/skimmed the stream. Kind of hard not to feel kind of bad for him, even if it's a hole he dug himself.


That is what he's aiming for, maybe it would have worked if he would have started his crying some months earlier where he and his piggies still had time. It's hard to feel sorry when he was aware of this problem for months and now claims he has not a single dollar left. It's also hard if you know he dedicated his life to be the most toxic person on the internet. He gives no fucks, he entirely hopes his piggies will catch his problems in it's entirety, in an instant.

Too bad for him. There are hundreds of thousands who deserve a better life, did little to nothing to end in a bad situation and it would be so damn great to help them. But a lazy scammer who purposely steered his life in a black hole deserves no pity. I'll grap my popcorn and watch this sack of evil flesh grind down in the machine of life.


----------



## ReentryPhantom (Nov 23, 2018)

"YouTube has initiated a new policy for the MCNs called “Know Your Customers”, and initiated the 50/90 rule. Basically it says that if the network ( all channels combined ) suffers 50 violations of YouTube rules in 90 days, the network will get suspended from YouTube for a time and multiple suspensions will result in a permanent ban. So YouTube says they must review every video there partners upload, or release channels that have the potential of violating YouTubes rules. That means they are releasing tons of channels. Especially gamers if you play anything but “ Care Bears” & “My little pony”, unless you are a top earner. MCNs are now increasing the basic stats to be able to join as a result, along with dropping channels."

Interesting find on plebbit. My take away from this, (if it is true) is that they got rid of all the small-time YT channels that were on their network because they couldn't feasibly monitor all of them.


----------



## Fuckyoudad (Nov 23, 2018)

16k in 5 months could be doable. Depending on the actual situation minus any embellishment. There's only one actual reality here afterall. At the same time this is Phil Burnell, a known swindler of as many uncouth and unsocialized potato heads as he can manage to lure into his funny farm. We know there will have been half-truths sprinkled throughout the state of the stream - it just depends on which parts he decided to tart up for the sake of appearances. I'll try to be kind and optimistic and go with the obvious stuff like his recounting of the Curse termination and the blessed life with the perfect gal he's decided he wants to marry. Curse liked him so much they were ready get on their knees and blow him during the meeting. They loved everything about him. Dumbfuck bumfuck Youtube practises and actual "evil" trolls are to blame for them needing to let him go. Okay.. a little chest puffing there but let's say the mass flagging actually worked and his story is mostly true. I can buy that.

I can't quite believe he and Kat are at once, living in bliss, loving life together, perfect for each other and have decided on marriage while also at the same time - living in a daily debt nightmare with "zero dollars" to go towards it. While spending a whole one day a week together going to garbage dumps and hanging around animal shelters watching neglected dogs and cats shaking in cages looking for a little affection - going home empty handed each time because Daddy Phil already has one Kat to feed. This story is fucking mental to me and considering the well documented history of trying to force a last minute engagement (his mashing of random wakeup super if you will) to salvage a relationship. And the follow up strategy of shuffling said soulmate into a key position of "I need to keep my house so I can move muh gurl in otherwise eventhough we're soulmates, we can't be together!". I think it's safe to say if Phil has a daily quota of bullshit to excrete then this is probably where the most of it spilled out.

You can make some allowances for added nonsense throughout but generally let's say he does owe 16k in taxes. Some folks around here like @actually , @EddyB43 and @SoapQueen1 are in a better position to comment on his profit margins. Far as I seem to recall I think these guys were talking along the lines of Phil needing to hit at minimum 5k a month before he starts to see any real profit at all?  Fact is he always seems to clear that with ease.

He might have to blackshirt it more often but the reality of his situation and the meaning behind "tough it out" reads to me like a soft-admittance that he knows he burns through money all because the piglets keep funding the lifestyle. Toughing it out is what he should have been doing for the last 5 years and because the amount is so high - we might actually be seeing a flicker of self awareness and spark of responsibility well up inside him here. Don't get me wrong he still wants YOU (YES YOU!) to pay for it all and bail his ass out again like last year and every forseeable year in the future.

But it might actually mean doing away with all extraneous treats and non-essential fluff for half a year. Living like a couple of broke college kids on cup noodles (with forks not spoons), shopping at walmart (god no anything but that?!) and doing without his beloved entertainment subscriptions and being held to a single KFC binge a month. All this is actual nightmare fuel to Phil.. for any normal thinking person it's simply enduring and doing what's necessary to rectify the fact that you have been and continue to be an absolute mong with money.

With some extra begathons and crybaby insistence that moving to a smaller apartment will literally kill him I can see him getting over the line. The DSP mental defective ensemble will lurch out of the shadows like they always do to get a verbal tongue lashing from Master Dark and then hand over their pennies. Trolls will do their bit too because they can't fucking help themselves. The Pigroachian blood cannot be underestimated.. it adds +15 to his Luck stats.


----------



## Freshtodeath (Nov 23, 2018)

I just don't think he's ready to make any sort of sacrifice to save up the money. Also, if he needs 16k that means he actually needs like 20k cause Twitch would take their cut. If he got a trade job he could cancel the expensive 400 dollar internet and just have a normal plan.


----------



## Wing Zero (Nov 23, 2018)

samovski said:


> http://archive.md/MCQve
> Edit - Nich getting all detractory again.
> 
> View attachment 599117



Nich never ceases to annoy me, cause you'd think at SOME point that he'd realize that trying to give Phil reasonable advice and thinking Phil will take said advice is a waste of fucking time. 

Nich, if you ever read this, let me make it clear to you. Phil doesn't want your opinions or your advice - just be an obedient little whale and throw money at him, cause that's the only reason he gives a fuck about you or any of his braindead fanboys. 



Freshtodeath said:


> Also, if he needs 16k that means he actually needs like 20k cause Twitch would take their cut.



Correct me if i'm wrong, but i'm pretty certain Twitch takes their cut when someone purchases the bits, hence why 5000 bits costs like 60 bucks.


----------



## actually (Nov 23, 2018)

draculapenis said:


> Here's my question for the "get a job" crowd: how is he going to get a job that pays anywhere NEAR as much as he makes now? He's really backed himself into a corner here because he has no job-relevant skills (though admittedly he'd make a decent shock lock dolling out stupid contrarian opinions and listening to himself talk), no experience, and really no attributes applicable to a job that could make him what streaming makes him. I feel zero pity for him because this is 10,000% his own doing because he has no money skills and he puts zero effort into his content, but getting a job would literally take away from begging time, which makes him way more per hour than a Walmart job.
> 
> There are a lot of things he could do if he was smart and not lazy, but one easy thing to do would be sell the house and the condo (not hard to sell as a FSBO, moron), and just move SOMEWHERE that's cheap with decent internet. Literally all he needs is internet. His contrived reasoning for staying in his house and keeping the condo is one of the least sensible parts of the DSPhere to me. It would solve his current alleged tax debt as well as drastically cut his monthly payments. Move to South Carolina or some shit, it's warm there, Mr. Post-nasal Drip.Honestly, his inability to see this as a possible way out kind of makes me think he's just 100% lying about being in any kind of debt at all, and he's just trying to build up the nest egg before disappearing.



1) Sell the WAkhando. Set aside some of the profit to facilitate a move back to CT and storage for items that can't/won't be able to be sold. Use remaining money to pay down highest interest debt.

2) Get one of those "easy" 9-to-5 jobs to establish a source of steady and known income.

3) Stream in the evenings from 8-11 or 9-12 and on the weekends for longer times (10-6, with a break for lunch).

4) Incorporate some fucking PC gaming to take advantage of the free (Fortnite, Warframe, Path of Exile, etc.) and cheap games available there in addition to console stuff. Stop trying to buy every single AAA new release at full price and realize that you're not big enough for people to be watching simply because it's a new game.

5) Pay down your debt and stop using credit cards to pay for everything.

6) Save up some money to move into a 2 or 3 bedroom home in a suburban area to maximize space while keeping cost-of-living down.

This shit's not hard. The job he gets doesn't have to match what he's making now. It just needs to provide stable income with (ideally) some insurance and retirement benefits. Shitloads of much more successful and popular streamers either used to or still do have part- or full-time jobs!



Fuckoffdad said:


> 16k in 5 months could be doable.



Keep in mind that that $16k is _in addition_ to what he normally brings in (around $6-8k). That's right--he wants $16,000 on top of what he normally gets. Of course, doesn't this just result in the same problem he had last year when the influx of money led to a higher tax payment that he griped about? Weird.


----------



## Eekum Bokum (Nov 23, 2018)

draculapenis said:


> Here's my question for the "get a job" crowd: how is he going to get a job that pays anywhere NEAR as much as he makes now? He's really backed himself into a corner here because he has no job-relevant skills (though admittedly he'd make a decent shock lock dolling out stupid contrarian opinions and listening to himself talk), no experience, and really no attributes applicable to a job that could make him what streaming makes him. I feel zero pity for him because this is 10,000% his own doing because he has no money skills and he puts zero effort into his content, but getting a job would literally take away from begging time, which makes him way more per hour than a Walmart job.
> 
> There are a lot of things he could do if he was smart and not lazy, but one easy thing to do would be sell the house and the condo (not hard to sell as a FSBO, moron), and just move SOMEWHERE that's cheap with decent internet. Literally all he needs is internet. His contrived reasoning for staying in his house and keeping the condo is one of the least sensible parts of the DSPhere to me. It would solve his current alleged tax debt as well as drastically cut his monthly payments. Move to South Carolina or some shit, it's warm there, Mr. Post-nasal Drip.Honestly, his inability to see this as a possible way out kind of makes me think he's just 100% lying about being in any kind of debt at all, and he's just trying to build up the nest egg before disappearing.



A job is stable income as opposed to relaying on donations and ads.

If he wanted her could work monday to friday and stream on the weekends then stagger videos for the weekday. But like others have stated he's just lazy.


----------



## Pubic Enemy #1 (Nov 23, 2018)

Did he even mention the kahndo at all yesterday? He made reference to "moving back to the east coast" that I can remember but that old kahndo just seems to have been completely memory-holed. Yeah, he's underwater on it and selling it wouldn't solve his problems, but it would make the problems he has less severe.


----------



## Wurstbrot (Nov 23, 2018)

I [not really] wonder if this is a scam against these finance company he wants to depend on, or whatevs this was. He claimed he has to show a stable income to get their help. So, he wants to show this until April, gets their money and then he is free to not be stable anymore? I don't think this is what they had in mind.

Feel free to correct me or add details because Dave told literally a dozen stories at the same time which *somehow* connect to each other. Especially the very real fact that Tevin ruined everything. Goddammit Tevin.


----------



## ReentryPhantom (Nov 23, 2018)

Wurstbrot said:


> I [not really] wonder if this is a scam against these finance company he wants to depend on, or whatevs this was. He claimed he has to show a stable income to get their help. So, he wants to show this until April, gets their money and then he is free to not be stable anymore? I don't think this is what they had in mind.
> 
> Feel free to correct me or add details because Dave told literally a dozen stories at the same time which *somehow* connect to each other. Especially the very real fact that Tevin ruined everything. Goddammit Tevin.


That is a good observation. The $16k is probably what is needed to show that "consistent income"


----------



## WeeblesWobble (Nov 23, 2018)

PieceofShet said:


> He can do streaming while having a part time, hell..  Even a full time job. He just doesnt wanna do it.


He should have done this YEARS ago. He ain't Markiplier, he ain't Dr. Disrespect. The man needs to supplement his income because it isn't stable. He could easily work a part time, first shift job, come home and get situated, run a stream for a few hours then clock out of that and do whatever he wants. Save every penny that comes from the job. He wouldn't  be making a shit ton of money but Washington is moving towards a $15 minimum wage and right now it's sitting at $12 for 2019.  Phil never thought about what he would do if this shit falls apart, and he obviously never expected it to since he bought a new house and a brand new car, and didn't save any money. Anybody who gives him money towards that 16k to help pay whatever bills or whatever is out of their minds. If things don't completely fall apart then Phil will never change.


----------



## samovski (Nov 23, 2018)

WeeblesWobble said:


> He should have done this YEARS ago. He ain't Markiplier, he ain't Dr. Disrespect. The man needs to supplement his income because it isn't stable. He could easily work a part time, first shift job, come home and get situated, run a stream for a few hours then clock out of that and do whatever he wants. Save every penny that comes from the job. He wouldn't  be making a shit ton of money but Washington is moving towards a $15 minimum wage and right now it's sitting at $12 for 2019.  Phil never thought about what he would do if this shit falls apart, and he obviously never expected it to since he bought a new house and a brand new car, and didn't save any money. Anybody who gives him money towards that 16k to help pay whatever bills or whatever is out of their minds. If things don't completely fall apart then Phil will never change.



I think ChocoTaco recently quit his job to stream full time. Iirc he was working full-time and and decided when he reached a certain amount of subs, and held that amount or grew he'd make it his full time job. I think it was 1.5-2k subs. That is over double what Phil has at any given time consistently. I'd argue that's a fair way of looking at streaming. If you're not covering your costs with a little bit left over for you then something needs to change. 

Simple fact is I think he thinks he's too good for a "normal" job. It's a step down in his eyes.


----------



## Destro1986 (Nov 23, 2018)

ReentryPhantom said:


> "YouTube has initiated a new policy for the MCNs called “Know Your Customers”, and initiated the 50/90 rule. Basically it says that if the network ( all channels combined ) suffers 50 violations of YouTube rules in 90 days, the network will get suspended from YouTube for a time and multiple suspensions will result in a permanent ban. So YouTube says they must review every video there partners upload, or release channels that have the potential of violating YouTubes rules. That means they are releasing tons of channels. Especially gamers if you play anything but “ Care Bears” & “My little pony”, unless you are a top earner. MCNs are now increasing the basic stats to be able to join as a result, along with dropping channels."
> 
> Interesting find on plebbit. My take away from this, (if it is true) is that they got rid of all the small-time YT channels that were on their network because they couldn't feasibly monitor all of them.



The whole point of that rule was that Youtube was tired of MCN's monetizing channels Youtube had banned from Adsense. Like Dave.


----------



## thebonesauce (Nov 23, 2018)

Oh, I forgot to mention one of my favorite parts of the entire stream...

Someone asked why he doesn’t just buy physical copies that has a trade-in value instead of buying everything digitally and wasting tons of money... He claims that GameStop takes the games and gives such a small percentage of value for store credit, but somehow buying the games digitally where he has NO incentive and cannot get money refunded AT ALL is somehow better? Correct me if I’m wrong but 1 is still a bigger number than 0, correct? Like, I dunno how much that Wii Silent Hill game goes for, but I know it’s a bit harder to find so let’s be generous and say $50. HE PLAYED THE GAME FOR 45 MINUTES. That’s LITERALY $50 wasted!

Edit: and that’s another thing... When talking about his expenses, he talks and acts like his monthly game purchases add up like $1k+ consistently. He was talking about expenses and he got to a point where he says, “uhhhh, the games, I spend a lot of money on games the games are really expensive, the games are a big expense, etc.” He bought MAYBE 6 games this month... That comes to $360. Also factor in that he writes every game off a business expense anyway, but he’s still claiming that buying sooooooo many games per month is a money hole. He makes no goddamn sense. He could be buying DOUBLE the amount of games he does monthly and it STILL wouldn’t make a significant dent in his income, write off or not.


----------



## Cyber Bowling (Nov 23, 2018)

Might be potentially entering tinfoil hat territory. Phil is notoriously bad with money, no doubts about that. He purchases items that are way more expensive than necessary because he equates his pride/success to price tags. He's also a sucker for dumb impulse buys and clearly doesn't know how to save/budget effectively. That being said, I don't think that means he has no savings entirely. I think Phil has enough to pay his taxes, but I think in his pig roach mind he believes he shouldn't be forced to eat those loses because he can't stomach the idea of spending money on something that doesn't go directly towards him. I think that's primarily what the 16k goal is for. It isn't so he can pay his taxes outright, but rather, so he can recoup the cost of his taxes. Obviously, saying it like that doesn't get sympathy or imply he's in danger, so Phil spins it to make it sound like he has nothing and needs to get this money.

It's like how a year or so ago he kept using the same excuse of losing his house if they didn't meet the monthly goals. I don't think it was ever at the point where he was just narrowly scraping by every month and managing to avoid eviction, especially since there were times they didn't meet the goal or Phil's patreon dropped.

I think that's why Phil also sprinkled in the other stuff about his parents and marriage and everything as well. He's just drumming up sympathy, and while I do still believe he owes a lot of debt and is terrible with finances, I also think he has a proven history of being a dramatic bitch and greatly over exaggerating/outright lying about his life. Phil is dumb in practically every area, but one of the few things he does know is how to fish for pity bucks.

I also think his pride gets in the way of that more often than not, which is one of Phil's amusing cow traits. He hates showing weakness, but in order to be a sympathetic e-begger you have to appear weak, or at least as a victim. That's why he has so many tweets and other prideful boasts where he likes to insist things are fine or talk about getting a 4k tv or leasing an expensive car or whatever else to make it obvious he's lying. Phil does all the detective work for us because he's too stupid/prideful to stick to his begging persona. I think that trait is also what ends up breeding the most detractors. It seems like whenever a paypig breaks away from the goutlord, it's after realizing Phil just received thousands of dollars, but is still apparently in a dire financial situation, since receiving large chunks of money is actually bad for Phil somehow. That, and they're noticing Phil's repeated begging claim of taxes. He's at least trying to mix it up with the stuff about his parents, but even the marriage thing is a rehash of stuff he'd say with Leanna. Phil is so lazy he can't even put effort into making his begging creative.


----------



## EddyB43 (Nov 23, 2018)

actually said:


> Edit: Pending final tip count, the tentative Thanksgiving begathon take was as follows:
> 
> Cheers = $80.47 (includes the $15 infinite left behind overnight)
> Subs = $55 (includes 12 gifted subs with 10 from grazydream)
> ...


To compare, I was curious what last year's Thanksgiving begathon AKA Hate Live produced... *over $750 in tips, DSP didn't even get a third of that*. And November is when DSP set Nightbot to announce tips, so it's more accurate than most of my time tracking the income. Also the big tips alone totalled $750 and came after the backtaxes reveal if I remember correctly, so it's not like this was an absurdly successful Hate Live podcast stream.



https://twitter.com/EddyB43Cynic/status/934490684970631168


Fuckoffdad said:


> You can make some allowances for added nonsense throughout but generally let's say he does owe 16k in taxes. Some folks around here like @actually , @EddyB43 and @SoapQueen1 are in a better position to comment on his profit margins. Far as I seem to recall I think these guys were talking along the lines of Phil needing to hit at minimum 5k a month before he starts to see any real profit at all?  Fact is he always seems to clear that with ease.


This is the best part about how ridiculous this $16K EXTRA goal is... what is EXTRA to a normal month? I tracked his tips to some level of accuracy for over 8 full months, and partially for a couple more, plus reasonably accurate cheers & subs income for about 17 months... even I have no clue what a 'normal month' of income is. Can you find consistency in this mess from Nov/Dec 2016->April 2018? I sure as hell can't. If @actually wants to add his equivalent answers for June 2018->October 2018 in that text format of cheers, subs & tips income, please go ahead (I assume May is lost in a black hole thanks to my main computer dying and naturally no one being a backup to my tip tracking before I stopped without warning).

 
https://twitter.com/EddyB43Cynic/status/991340372394692613


----------



## Xerxers (Nov 23, 2018)

Watching tevin's reaction stream https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nI7RGdsoSog I noticed dsp said At 2:31:35 his relationship with kat is "on hold" I am trying to figure out what he ment by this. Does he just mean they can't spend more time together?


----------



## thebonesauce (Nov 23, 2018)

Xerxers said:


> Watching tevin's reaction stream https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nI7RGdsoSog I noticed dsp said At 2:31:35 his relationship with kat is "on hold" I am trying to figure out what he ment by this. Does he just mean they can't spend more time together?



It makes no sense because he claims they’re in love and the relationship is great and they’ve split all the chores and she’s contributing EVEN MORE and things are just wonderful man!

Him actually claiming, “the relationship is on hold,” makes it sound like she broke things off and they’re literally just roommates. Would make sense as his Hail Mary engagement to Leanna was a last ditch effort to save the relationship.

There is no way a young woman in the best years of her life, not even 30 years old yet, would not only WILLINGLY enter into a relationship with so many financial woes and constant drama (which they both claim to hate) but that she’s OVER THE MOON and wants to spend her life with this pathetic man child who won’t even get a part time job to keep up on bills. There is just no fucking way. Women won’t even date a guy who has his own apartment, works full time at an entry level job, and makes under $50k in a row because they’re not financially stable. Phil is legitimately the single most financially UNSTABLE person I’ve ever seen, and he claims that Kat is just so fucking happy and in love that she’s willing to shell out all of her money to bail out a man sized baby who refuses to grow up? Not a fucking chance in hell.


----------



## actually (Nov 23, 2018)

These are the Twitch numbers, starting with yours @EddyB43 , and continuing on with mine. Note that the November 2018 data point is an estimate of Phil's total for this month. So there's a slight upward trend, but it's probably been offset by loss of Youtube revenue. And it's hard to argue any significant growth, imo.


----------



## Sparkletor (Nov 23, 2018)

Xerxers said:


> Watching tevin's reaction stream https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nI7RGdsoSog I noticed dsp said At 2:31:35 his relationship with kat is "on hold" I am trying to figure out what he ment by this. Does he just mean they can't spend more time together?


Well, what does DSP mean when he says a game is "on hold"?


----------



## Destro1986 (Nov 23, 2018)

Sparkletor said:


> Well, what does DSP mean when he says a game is "on hold"?



It means it didn't make him enough money and he's never touching it again.


----------



## I'mPushingButtons (Nov 23, 2018)

"Relationship on hold" means shes fucking other people and hes too dense to realize/care


----------



## Schmeckel (Nov 23, 2018)

Happy Taxgiving, everyone!


----------



## TheGoutinator (Nov 23, 2018)

I'd never heard of a relationship being "On hold". I heard of breaking up, taking a break from each other and seeing other people though. So I googled it.

https://www.psychologytoday.com/us/blog/in-the-name-love/201701/why-we-put-relationships-hold


> To put someone "on hold" in the romantic realm is to decide to postpone a decision about what your future relationship might look like. Nevertheless, the decision _not_ to decide does not mean terminating a romantic connection altogether. Rather, it temporarily blocks such a relationship from either ending or from developing to its fullest extent."



I think if 16k falls out of the sky and into Phil's lap the relationship will resume.


----------



## harbinger (Nov 23, 2018)

I know the whole engagement to Leanna was bullshit, but wasn’t there something about how his debts would also become her debts and whatnot if they were to get married? Why would he do that to poor Kat?


----------



## ReentryPhantom (Nov 23, 2018)

harbinger said:


> I know the whole engagement to Leanna was bullshit, but wasn’t there something about how his debts would also become her debts and whatnot if they were to get married? Why would he do that to poor Kat?


NOW WAIT A MINUTE
Kat might actually have some brain cells.
"Phil, I'm not getting married to you unless you are debt-free"


----------



## Agentsmith (Nov 24, 2018)

TheGoutinator said:


> Just watched the video - it was on another level of pathetic even for Phil standards.
> 
> I always wondered when he would get to the point where he would try to force himself to breakdown and cry. Today was that day. The desperation has reached an all-time high.
> 
> ...



Well said.

In his mind, which is apparently quite damaged, he is the VICTIM in EVERY scenario he has ever been in where he didn't come out on top or was challenged; AND someone else is to blame 100% for it. 

It is and was totally pathetic & embarrassing. 

He came across to me as a sociopathic liar - like a person arrested with blood on their hands / alot of drugs etc who can give you 100 reasons why it isn't them.



Hungrymandinner said:


> Phil’s parents want to see Phil and Kat before they die. Maybe he can make time for them during the summer game drought. If they survive that long.



Good pick up here - I heard this too. 

He's SO delusional he claims his parents said maybe he can visit them in the lull of the gaming season...

1) I suggest no other human on Earth would talk like this! And

2) if his story that his ageing parents maybe hiding illness / impending death; he considers a reason NOT to visit them is the "hardcore gaming season" is ongoing!!

Insane.


----------



## Haunter (Nov 24, 2018)

Two notes I forgot to include in my post earlier:

Back in February, Phil made a brief revision to his "Babysitting the uploads", that thing that supports his claims to a busy off-camera work schedule.



Monday Michiru said:


> https://twitter.com/DavidDeDavidson/status/960731771334774784
> _"Do you know how long that takes me? 20 minutes? 30 minutes? And then I put them in the playlist."_



Now that Phil's videos are longer, he doesn't need to title each one. This has shortened "Babysitting the uploads" down to only "a few minutes".

As far as I know, yesterday's $16K hole reveal was the first time Phil's referred to Kat as his "soulmate" since he last used his relationship as a begging prop.


----------



## LostMy1stAccount (Nov 24, 2018)

Xerxers said:


> Watching tevin's reaction stream https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nI7RGdsoSog I noticed dsp said At 2:31:35 his relationship with kat is "on hold" I am trying to figure out what he ment by this. Does he just mean they can't spend more time together?



I guess Dave is just bad with words again.
The "on hold"-statement was when he was talking about visiting his parents if I recall correctly.
Meeting the parents is the "next step" when it comes to his relationship.
So I think he meant that he can not achieve this next step and therefore their relationship is "stagnant" at the moment.


----------



## Freshtodeath (Nov 24, 2018)

harbinger said:


> I know the whole engagement to Leanna was bullshit, but wasn’t there something about how his debts would also become her debts and whatnot if they were to get married? Why would he do that to poor Kat?



Not really an issue. Kat could just sell both his condos to pay any debt.


----------



## gaarashatan (Nov 24, 2018)

George Beorge said:


> Just watched/skimmed the stream. Kind of hard not to feel kind of bad for him, even if it's a hole he dug himself.



ive thought about this, and well. ive come to terms that he can go fuck himself. you reap what you sow. he started the hate, he started the hole. and he kept making it grow larger and deeper. maybe if he fell in a hole out of nowhere i would feel bad. but thats not the case. i will not have any sympathy for someone that deserves it


----------



## thebonesauce (Nov 24, 2018)

D$P would be the guy to savagely punch himself in the testicles over and over again and exclaim, “I CANT BELIEVE THIS IS HAPPENING TO ME!”


----------



## samovski (Nov 24, 2018)

gaarashatan said:


> ive thought about this, and well. ive come to terms that he can go fuck himself. you reap what you sow. he started the hate, he started the hole. and he kept making it grow larger and deeper. maybe if he fell in a hole out of nowhere i would feel bad. but thats not the case. i will not have any sympathy for someone that deserves it



Same, short of someone causing him bodily harm I can't have any sympathy for him. My opinion has especially been reinforced with that absolute scumbag dying parent move. It's like he needs to find new ways to demean and humiliate the people who gave him life and what sounds like a decent life. Imagine if his Mom or Dad see that video on YouTube. Imagine how they'll feel seeing their son use them like that. Short of them being actual monsters they don't deserve that, just like every personal relationship he's ever had. He's just getting worse and worse. I don't know if it's just his mental and moral state deteriorating or if Kat's got something to do with it but he's sliding fast.

I can never feel bad for someone who'd act like that for money.


----------



## Destro1986 (Nov 24, 2018)

samovski said:


> Same, short of someone causing him bodily harm I can't have any sympathy for him. My opinion has especially been reinforced with that absolute scumbag dying parent move. It's like he needs to find new ways to demean and humiliate the people who gave him life and what sounds like a decent life. Imagine if his Mom or Dad see that video on YouTube. Imagine how they'll feel seeing their son use them like that. Short of them being actual monsters they don't deserve that, just like every personal relationship he's ever had. He's just getting worse and worse. I don't know if it's just his mental and moral state deteriorating or if Kat's got something to do with it but he's sliding fast.
> 
> I can never feel bad for someone who'd act like that for money.



Someone needs to send that clip to his parents and see what they think about it.


----------



## Raven'sChild (Nov 24, 2018)

thebonesauce said:


> Oh, I forgot to mention one of my favorite parts of the entire stream...
> 
> Someone asked why he doesn’t just buy physical copies that has a trade-in value instead of buying everything digitally and wasting tons of money... He claims that GameStop takes the games and gives such a small percentage of value for store credit, but somehow buying the games digitally where he has NO incentive and cannot get money refunded AT ALL is somehow better? Correct me if I’m wrong but 1 is still a bigger number than 0, correct? Like, I dunno how much that Wii Silent Hill game goes for, but I know it’s a bit harder to find so let’s be generous and say $50. HE PLAYED THE GAME FOR 45 MINUTES. That’s LITERALY $50 wasted!
> 
> Edit: and that’s another thing... When talking about his expenses, he talks and acts like his monthly game purchases add up like $1k+ consistently. He was talking about expenses and he got to a point where he says, “uhhhh, the games, I spend a lot of money on games the games are really expensive, the games are a big expense, etc.” He bought MAYBE 6 games this month... That comes to $360. Also factor in that he writes every game off a business expense anyway, but he’s still claiming that buying sooooooo many games per month is a money hole. He makes no goddamn sense. He could be buying DOUBLE the amount of games he does monthly and it STILL wouldn’t make a significant dent in his income, write off or not.



Don't forget that quite a large number of games have been 'given' to him this year...because of his heavy handed hints that he 'was on the fence about playing a certain game due to lack of funds'.



thebonesauce said:


> ...Would make sense as his Hail Mary engagement to Leanna was a last ditch effort to save the relationship....



His engagement occurred only after folks in a stream exposed Leanna's tweets concerning 'the Fake engagement ring' she had started wearing to work.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OYJ2h4c-OuQ


----------

